# [Tutorial] Como fabricar flux Soldante y Protector de impresos



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Este es un pico Tutorial (Mucho menos que micro tutorial)

Para la protección de impresos este brebaje es ideal, ya que no solo protege, sino que también ayuda a soldar, da soldaduras mas limpias y con mejor adherencia.

*Materiales:*
1 Litro de alcohol isopropilico
1 Kg de Resina colofonia (Yo no conseguí que me vendan menos que esto, solamente se usan unos 20g), es lo que tiene el alambre de estaño dentro.

*Preparación *
En un recipiente de vidrio colocan la cantidad de alcohol que pretendan preparar (125ml disuelven unos 20 g de resina), van echando en este las piedritas de resina hasta que no se disuelvan mas, si agregan por demás, no pasa nada ya que decanta y se va al fondo, con un poco de tiempo seguro que se disuelve también.
No exagerar, no vallan a agregar el kilo de resina porque NO se va a disolver.

El alcohol que les sobro es un excelente limpiador y desengrasante para todo lo que sea electrónico.
La resina sobrante, bueno se la guardan.

*Forma de uso:*
Si la placa es nueva, la limpian con algún abrasivo suave y la pintan con este brebaje, si disolvieron mucha resina puede tardar en secar.
La placa queda con un brillo ! Remonono ¡ y cuando la vallan a soldar verán que la soldadura es un placer.
Si la placa es vieja conviene limpiarla con algún tipo de viruta metálica de limpieza y luego la pintan.





Este flux se puede "Customizar", es decir dejarlo a gusto personal, si quieren que seque rápido, menos resina.
Si quieren una capa mas gruesa mas resina, OJO que a mayor concentración, mayor tiempo de secado.

Yo la empleo sobre el cobre recién sacado del *Ataque Químico* lo que evita que la placa se manche o deteriore antes de que se me ocurra armarla.

Una vez armada, una nueva capa dejará para la posteridad soldaduras brillantes y cobre inmaculado.

Si durante el armado/soldado se depositó mucha resina del estaño para soldar, una pequeña lavada con el mismo alcohol y un cepillo de dientes limpia la resina, en general quemada, de la soldadura, lo que dará a la placa un acabado mucho mas limpio y profesional.

El colega Electroaficionado destruyo parte de mi ignorancia aclarándome que la resina colofonia es una resina de origen vegetal sacada de un árbol también vegetal.

*Anexo* ¿ Y donde se consigue la resina ?

Yo la consigo aquí, junto con percloruro y alcohol isopropílico

QUIMICA KRAFF


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Muy buena idea y practica, ademas de que debe de ser economica.
Solamente cuidado con andar aspirando isopropílico.
Si consigo resina de un arbol no vegetal yo te aviso. . . jeje

Saludos


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 13, 2007)

Muy bueno.

Esa resina donde se consigue en farmacias?


Esta proteccion es perdurable en el tiempo?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Es lo que utilizo para desoldar, con un trozo de malla de cable de TV, lo empapo y a desoldar, sobretodo integrados. Barato y rapido cuando le coges el truco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Se compra en droguerias, igual que el isopropilico

Dura bastante, si no la tocan dura tanto como la placa


La resina de arbol genealogico NO sirve


tiopepe123: ¿ Que leiste ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2007)

Una vez armada la placa también se puede pintar con el brebaje la superficies soldadas y mantienen el estaño brillante y también preserva el cobre.

Sugerí el isopropilico porque ademas te sirve para limpiar, el thinner disuelve muchos componentes (Capacitores electrolíticos, pintura de las resistencias, Cables, Etc)


Edit:
La resina de "Arbol de levas" tampoco sirve


Ahora que miro bien veo que alguien ha estado poniendo esos "ganchitos" que llevan las algunas vocales encima, también me parece que me han cambiado alguna que otra "c" por "s" y viceversa, ademas seguro que han agregado alguna qu otra "H".

Gracias: Li-ion


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 23, 2007)

q tal fogonazo te hago unas pregunta: preparé el flux, le pasé una mano del mismo a una placa recien hecha dejé secar un tiempo, soldé los componentes y le volví a dar otra mano. 

Es correcto este procedimiento? 
Es normal q quede algo pegajoso? o le habré puesto demasiada resina?

Saludos, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2007)

No habia visto tu comentario, si es correcto, te proteje soldaduras y repone flux donde la soldadura lo evaporo.


----------



## druida (Nov 21, 2007)

haver si me podeis poner algun manual  link de tecnicas y procedimientos de como lacrar una pcb graicass


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

A que le llamas "lacrar" ?


----------



## druida (Nov 21, 2007)

pues a darle el antioxidante , la pintura de color verde o la mascarilla como se suele decir


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

El antioxidante es una cosa y la mascarilla otra (Antisoldante)

Esto tal vez te ayude (Antioxidante y fundente)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17140.html

La mascaras antisoldantes, se aplican por serigrafia, para lo cual casi todos los programas de diseño de PCB te dan (Rebundancia) el diseño de la mascara.
En forma casera o artesanal, NO tengo idea sobre como hacerla.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 30, 2007)

si, yo tmb tuve bastantes problemas para conseguirla, pregunté en unos cuaaantos hasta q la encontré. No sé cuánto rendirá un spray, pero gasté unos 20$ argentinos (unos 6U$S) para preparar 1 litro del flux con isopropílico y va a ser dificil gastarlo todo.. rinde un montón, hice unas cuántas placas ya y la botella no baja... jajaj

saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

jajajajajajajajaja asi sera la cantidad, pero no se vence?


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 30, 2007)

Supongo que si esta bien tapado no le deberia pasar nada, lo peor que se solidifique por evaporar el isopropilico, pero se le agrega mas..

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 30, 2007)

espero q tenga razón electroaficionado xq tengo para unos cuaaantos meses con lo q preparé... jajaja bien tapado y en algún lugar lejos del sol, humedad, etc, creería q se tiene q conservar

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> espero q tenga razón electroaficionado xq tengo para unos cuaaantos meses con lo q preparé... jajaja bien tapado y en algún lugar lejos del sol, humedad, etc, creería q se tiene q conservar
> 
> saludos




Vende en exceso de Stock !

Ojo con las tapas, son preferibles las de presion, las de rosca se pueden pegar y Gran problema !


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 30, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ojo con las tapas, son preferibles las de presion, las de rosca se pueden pegar y Gran problema !



mmm buen dato, lo voy a tener en cuenta.. gracias!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 11, 2008)

un colega despues de reparar los amplificador de potencia,  les pone una capa muy delgada de barniz industrial transparente, ( de esos que usan los que embobinan motores).  y dice que le ayuda bastante para su proteccion por el lado de las pistas,  ya que algunos de los amplificador los clientes los usan cerca de la costa.
saludos.


----------



## Palmas (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola, no entiendo muy bien lo de la protección con ese "brebaje". Esta solcuión se echa ántes de soldar los componentes (ya hecho el impreso) o después de haber soldado los componentes. Gracias por la respuesta.

Palmas


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 16, 2008)

La función principal es usarla antes.
Pero tambien se puede utilizar despues para proteger ante la oxidación de las placas y soldaduras.
Lo positivo con respecto a los acrilicos y barnices es que se puede reparar y resoldar sin problemas, ya que al calentar actua de nuevo como fundente.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 17, 2008)

Dato curioso: se le conoce aqui en mexico como brea de pino. 

Para los que tengan algun problema en conseguirlo por acá, con eso de que nadie sabe nada ni nunca venden nada...

Saludos


----------



## r_battista (Mar 21, 2008)

si tienen problemas para conseguir la resina pueden usar la que se le pasa al arco de los violines (casas de musica) y se vende en dados debe ser mucho mas cara que la que venden en las droguerias , pero tal vez valga la pena al venir fraccionada


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 21, 2008)

Les consulto por una cosita... resulta que estaba mirando algunos impresos que hice hace algo así como diez años atras... y las pistas estan oxidadas. Se que podría lijar las pistas y luego aplicar el producto... pero el problema es que algunas de estas placas estan con todos sus componentes soldados y resultaría algo tedioso retirarlos y luego colocarlos nuevamente.

En el caso de usar un producto desoxidante desfosfatizante para luego aplicar este flux, que daños podría causar a los componentes y al cobre? digo porque lo suelo usar con hierro y da buenos resultados... pero solo el olor da la sensación de que a uno se lo consume en vida jejeje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2008)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> ... resulta que estaba mirando algunos impresos que hice hace algo así como diez años atras... y las pistas estan oxidadas. .



En esos casos el procedimiento es:
1) Lavas la placa con alcohol isopeopilico y cepillo de dientes (Hasta retirar cualquier resto de resina de soldadura)
2) Con el mismo cepillo de dientes fregas la placa del lado de soldaduras con algun limpiador cremoso (Abrasivo muy suave) o piedra pomes molida, hasta limpiar la placa
3) Vuelves a labar la placa con isopropilico.
4) Pintas la placa con flux
5) Miras admirado tu trabajo y te vas a tomar cerveza con tu amigos y/o amigas

Los pasos de 1 al 4 NO son indispensables


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 21, 2008)

Pero el paso 5 sí verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2008)

! INDISPENSABLE ¡

Para dar mejor calidad al trabajo se puede repetir el Paso Nº 5


----------



## elecrton (May 20, 2008)

Cosechemos nuestra propia resina:
                                           Esa tan aclamada resina la cual ademas de venir dentro de el estaño se puede comprar (al menos en uruguay) en cualquier ferretería, cuando empezé la carrera de electrónica (hace ya 3 años) mi primer profesor me mandó comprar una piedra de esa resina para limpiar la punta del soldador o para pasarle a los cables antes de "estañearlos", la compré en fracciones muy pequeñas y muy muy muy baratas pero en piedra realmente no dura mucho por lo cual comenzé a investigar sobre esa resina y cuando ya había abandonado la investigación resulto ser que se me mancho un pantalón con resina de pino (la cual es muy dificíl de sacar) y mientras la intentaba desprender de mi pantalón no se me ocurrío calentarla y chan cha cha chan..... el parecido entre la resina que se usa para soldar y la resina de pino (aclaro: acá le llamamos pino nacional, despues lo describo bien) es increible por lo que se me ocurrió cosecharme mi propia resina, esto es medio complicado pero un día de estos o haré y bueno les cuento que pasó. Si alguin lo hace antes cuente.
PINO "NACIONAL": estos pinos son característicos por su gran altura 15 a 20 mts la cual es alcanzada rápidamente por el arból luego de germinada la semilla, otras dos características son que lar ramas casi siempre estan en los ultimos 2 a 3mts del tronco lo cual combinado con una corteza muy absorvente le da una gran capacidad de caerse con un poco de viento y lluvia.
METODO DE COSECHADO DE RESINA: para cosechar la resina se debera retirar una parte de la corteza hasta llegar al tronco mismo (no hacerlo dejando un anillo sin corteza a traves de todo el tronco sino el arból se muere) al llegar al tronco con un hierro en forma de V clavarlo firmemente en el tronco para que actúe de canaleta hacia un resipiente anteriormente colocado debajo. Cuidado que la resine es muy pegajosa si no esta seca y ademas se comienza a endurecer rapidamente por lo cual podría quedar en el hierro en dicho caso tratar de sacarla sin hierro ya que esto ensuciaría las pistas.
Saludos.


----------



## rafaeluru (Jun 30, 2008)

Este brebaje es muy bueno. Yo lo hacia pero con tinner pero justamente teneia el problema de que no me animaba a usarlo del lado de los componentes ya que el tinner es muy agresivo. En cuanto tenga oportunidad lo voy a probar con alcohol. De paso me queda un aperitivo para los domingos. 

Gracias por el dato.


----------



## ricardodeni (Jul 26, 2008)

ya que estamos mejorando nuestras plaquetas habra manera de ponerle al brebaje alguna especie de "tinta" o algo que sirva para que tenga color verde? 

objetivo: mas satisfaccion en el 5to paso


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 29, 2008)

Tinta de marcadores no anda? es ese mismo verde, y soluble en alcohol... 
Es cuestion de probar todo lo que venga!


----------



## ricardodeni (Jul 30, 2008)

muchas gracias ya compre la tinta y estoy probando, cuando este seco el barnis cuento como quedo, pero ya tiene una pinta buenisima.

de nuevo gracias , saludos.


----------



## jorgeme (Ago 3, 2008)

tengo una duda, si queda un poco pegajoso es por que hay mucha resina o por que?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 3, 2008)

segun mis pruebas si te queda pegajoso es por mucha resina. proba distintas mezclas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2008)

Pegajoso = solución de resina muy alta
Pasos a seguir: Paciencia, tarda pero seca
Si hay apuro un rato dentro del horno de la cocina con la puerta entre-abierta (80-100º) y secado rápido, o con un secador de cabello


----------



## electrodan (Ago 8, 2008)

Se puede usar para limpiar el soldador? estoy impaciente, tiene unas manchas que no logro sacar con nada. Bueno, no se si con nada pero no le voy a pasar una tijera o algo así. Aunque también tengo miedo de que se carbonice y...
Otra cosa acá también la venden como resina de goma. Además me paso lo mismo que a fogonazo en cuanto a la cantidad.
Edit: El alcohol no explota, se prende fuego o algo parecido? No escribo mucho porque tengo los dedos pegajosos de resina.


----------



## profex (Ago 11, 2008)

pechan2007 dijo:
			
		

> alguno sabe si se la puede barnizar con el barniz en aerosol? le hace algo a la plaqueta y el circuito?



Desde hace tiempo vengo aplicándole a las placas que elaboro esmalte acrilico transparente en aerosol, y queda muy bien, ya que no se deterioran, tengo algunas placas de hace 14 años con ese acabado  y siguen como el primer día.

La resina se puede conseguir en las casas donde venden instrumentos musicales, es la que se utiliza para el arco del violín.

Saludos


----------



## tjdor (Ago 12, 2008)

Una pregunta:

Tarda mucho en dehacerse la resina(va cosa de una hora y contando), o me engañaron al comprarla.

Me la han vendido como unos cristales bastante duros, y como no se me deshacian, los moli con una botella de vidrio, y casi sin fuerza se muelen y quedan como otros cristaler mas pequeños.

como los deshaceis vosotros y como os queda?


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 12, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Edit: El alcohol no explota, se prende fuego o algo parecido?



"Poco", si bastante y tambien es toxico (aunque no demasiado), asi que a no lamer las placas despues!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 12, 2008)

tjdor dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta:
> 
> Tarda mucho en dehacerse la resina(va cosa de una hora y contando), o me engañaron al comprarla.
> 
> ...



si le pusiste mucha cantidad de resina, para que se disuelva toda, tenes que ponerle un monton de alcohol. proba en pequeñas cantidades. adjhunto foto; desenfocada, de como se ve una piedra de resina. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2008)

Dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC)

Si el Flux te queda muy concentrado agregar mas alcohol.
Si el Flux te queda muy "Diluido" agregar resina.

Como ya te dijeron "Unos" es la mejor aproximación posible por:
1) La solubilidad varía con la temperatura
2) La solubilidad varía con la pureza de la resina
3) La solución varía con el gusto personal


----------



## electrodan (Ago 22, 2008)

En que me recomiendan guardar el flux? Botellas o que?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> En que me recomiendan guardar el flux? Botellas o que?



Botella de vidrio con tapa a presión, las de rosca se pegan


----------



## tanke (Ago 25, 2008)

Buenas! Soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad es que los temas estan muy buenos, interesantes.-

Miren, yo hace ya unos 7 años que vengo armando placas y la verdad qeu para protejerlas nada me rindio mas que el famoso "Contact Flux" que se concigue en cualquier comercio de electronica (En Argentina por lo menos), cuesta unos 12$, 4U$S mas o menos. Viene en aerosol y el que compre yo hace 3 años todavia esta en perfectas condiciones, no se hecha a perder, en 30 minutos seca y quedan muy bien la placas. Yo lo aplico antes de soldar y deja el estaño brillante.-

Ya he probado con este "Brebaje" y, si bien da buenos resultados, a la hora de prepararlo se complica por eso de las cantidades, te sale un monton y despues te queda guardado y cuando vas a buscarlo para usarlo ya se seco.... y un monton de etc mas.-

Cualquier cosa despues les dejo unas imagenes de mis placas para que vean como queda.-

Saludos.-


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 25, 2008)

tanke dijo:
			
		

> Buenas! Soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad es que los temas estan muy buenos, interesantes.-
> 
> Miren, yo hace ya unos 7 años que vengo armando placas y la verdad qeu para protejerlas nada me rindio mas que el famoso "Contact Flux" que se concigue en cualquier comercio de electronica (En Argentina por lo menos), cuesta unos 12$, 4U$S mas o menos. Viene en aerosol y el que compre yo hace 3 años todavia esta en perfectas condiciones, no se hecha a perder, en 30 minutos seca y quedan muy bien la placas. Yo lo aplico antes de soldar y deja el estaño brillante.-
> 
> ...



Hola tanke, bienvenido al foro, sos de santa fe capital? en q casa compraste el "contact flux"?

Saludos


----------



## tanke (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola! En realidad soy de Esperanza, ahi cerquita de Santa Fe, pregunta en "Santa Fe Radio", sino, si andas por Parana, esta "Mundo Electronico" que tienen buenos precios y variedad, esta a 2 cuadras de la terminal.-

Espero que te sirva el dato 

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 12, 2008)

Mi resina tiene fecha de vencimiento y venció el mes 5.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 12, 2008)

el aerosol?


----------



## electrodan (Oct 12, 2008)

Aerosol no, solo la resina colofonia noble y versátil.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Aerosol no, resina colofonia *noble y versátil*.



Esta bien decirle "*noble y versatil*" a la resina que tantos servicios te da.

La resina NO tiene vencimiento, tus tataranietos podrán seguir usándola.


----------



## lordcam (Oct 12, 2008)

ha y como comentaron anteriormente para que no quede pegajoso es mejor secarlo con aire caliente y con respecto a las medidas de preparacion seintroduce en el frasco 50 gramos de colofonia y 300cc de thinner, esto lo encontre en un libro hace unos dias y hasta el momento me ha funcionado... espero que a ustedes tambien.... 

hasta pronto.....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 12, 2008)

pero tenes que tener cuidado de no derretir los plasticos de los componentes


----------



## electrodan (Oct 12, 2008)

Para electronica es mejor el isopropilico (no derrite nada y lo podes usar para limpiar cosas).


----------



## samu (Nov 26, 2008)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. Ya tenía la ligera idea de que lo que necesito es una pintura dieléctrica y que no se coma los componentes. Una vez, eché un aerosol rojo muy chulo y tuve que estar dos horas con un cepillo de dientes y alcohol porque era conductor. 

La información que necesito, es algo así como tipo de pintura o esmalte y ojalá, marca y modelo. Ya se que en las tiendas de electrónica de las ciudades grandes venden muchas cosas pero donde yo vivo no tengo más que la tienda de pinturas de Paco y la tienda de manualidades de Mari Pili. 

Muy bueno lo del esmalte de uñas, aunque supongo que será caro y poco duradero. Si nadie responde algo mejor, lo probaré.

Muchas gracias de nuevo, a ver si entre todos resolvemos el misterio.


----------



## samu (Nov 26, 2008)

muchas gracias Fenix, 

Voy a ver si la consigo y ya os cuento como ha ido todo.


Hasta pronto.


----------



## zgouki (Nov 26, 2008)

Amigos, me podrían decir de que color son las pastillas o piedritas de esta bendita resina colofonia ? Esta resina es la misma que utilizan los deportistas para q , por ejemplo en el basquet, se les adhieran las zapatillas al campo de juego? Si es esto cierto, ya no me van a mirar como si fuese un terrorista que busca un reactivo para armar un arma nuclear  . 
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 26, 2008)

yo subi una foto de una piedra de resina, aca te dejo el link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/126058/


----------



## defilippo (Dic 21, 2008)

¿la resina colofonia es resina de pino? porque en mi colegio usamos eso para las placas y quedan excelentes


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2008)

defilippo dijo:
			
		

> ¿la resina colofiana es resina de pino? porque en mi colegio usamos eso para las placas y quedan excelentes


Resina colofonia = brea de pino = resina de pino


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 8, 2009)

hola amigos¡¡¡
la resina sobrante se puede usar para limpiar la punta del soldador la calentas en una olla y le vas a gregando arena de a poco hasta que creas que ya esta bien y lo vertes en un tarrito o algo para contenerlo(que no sea de plastico)*le pasas la punta del soldador y queda limpia*
y tengo una pregunta donde se puede dejar secar?


----------



## Olipolo_87 (Ene 9, 2009)

Tengo una duda acerca del alcohol que utilizais, ¿el alcohol isopropílico es el mismo que el famoso propanol?. Y otra cosa, ¿valdría el alcohol que se utiliza para limpiar (alcohol etílico 96º)?

Un saludo.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ene 11, 2009)

Olipolo:

El etilico resulta demasiado liviano generalmente para esto.

El isopropilico es isopropanol, es el mas comun ya que no es frecuente encontrar propanol lineal. En las casas de electronica se suele conseguir.

Saludos.


----------



## defilippo (Ene 17, 2009)

alguno sabe una ferreteria en argentina (zona oeste GBA o capital) donde pueda conseguir la resina? me explican como es eso de la resina yh la arena?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

defilippo dijo:
			
		

> alguno sabe una ferreteria en argentina (zona oeste GBA o capital) donde pueda conseguir la resina? me explican como es eso de la resina yh la arena?


Páginas Amarillas --> "Productos químicos"

Guia de la industria --> "Productos químicos"

Supongo que en Venezuela también tienen una guia Amarilla


----------



## belpmx (Feb 15, 2009)

Hola... tenía buscando meses la famosa resina de colofonia y simplemente no encontraba nada, aca en México pueden preguntar por "resina de pino" y puede que la encuetren en farmacias, tiendas naturistas, tiendas esotericas... pero ESTA CARISIMA... al final la encontre cómo "brea de pino" y la compre en un lugar donde venden pinturas... el KG me costo $30 como dos dolares, y en las tiend as naturistas costaba $80 200gr... que robo.
Y una pregunta, se puede usar acetona, es más barata, fácil de conseguir y huele a flores (jajaja la ultima nada que ver)
Bueno espero este aporte le sirva a algun compañero
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 15, 2009)

no se si la resina se diluira en la acetona, pero es probable que funda los plasticos de algunos componentes, como ser la funda de los capacitores si un poco de resina llega a colarse entre los agujeros de las patas. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2009)

El alcohol isopropílico es de lo mas suave que puedes emplear, además de que te sirve como limpiador de casi cualquier tipo de componente electrónico sin riesgo de afectarlo. El "Casi" es por los potenciómetros.

Ya que estamos un secreto, por favor NO le digan a nadie:
El lubricante WD-40 es un buen lubricante de potenciómetros, no los deja como nuevos pero los hace funcionar bien un poco de tiempo mas, quitando falso-contactos y ruidos de desgaste, a mi me dio mucho mejor resultado que el limpiador específico de potenciómetros y un costo muy inferior. El detalle es echarle solo una pequeña cantidad de líquido que limpie y re-acomode la grasa original, si le echas mucho, la grasa se lava y el potenciómetro se estropea definitivamente al poco tiempo


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hola,

en mi pais es bastante dificil encontrar alcohol isopopilico "puro" (al menos para un comprador normal sin licencia de laboratorio...). Lo maximo que encuentro son 70%. Aqui se usa solamente la resina sin disolvente (una pasta).

Si quiero conseguir otro nivel mayor de pureza tengo que:

- Mudarme de pais, o
- pedir a alguien que me lo traiga de otro lado.

Vale con 70%? En cado de que si, se debe tener alguna otra consideracion? Lo digo por que "supongo" que el resto sera agua (por lo de que conduce).

Gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 2, 2009)

te cuento que uso alcohol medicinal comun de farmacia. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2009)

La resina de árbol cheeeee !
cuándo yo era pibe el estaño en alambre era gruesísimo y gracias si tenía un alma de resina dentro.
A veces era de 33 o 40 % y había que ser muy guapo para soldar. Ahora viene de 50 y 60% con 5 almas.
Las puntas eran de cobre y se debían limpiar continuamente, lima , lija, resina sola para soldar y resina con arena para limpiar.
Regla Nº 1 , una punta sucia , no suelda. Las cerámicas son una joyita!
Y tampoco eran todas las resinas iguales, tenían distinto color y olor al meterles el soldador (caotin), algunas eran mejores.
Todavía uso una piedrita para ayudarme a "refrescar" esas soldaduras opacas.

Algunos alcoholes medicinales en Argentina son Etílicos y otros Isopropílicos, ambos disuelven la resina de pino, alguna vez he hecho el flux hasta con metílico (alcohol desnaturalizado de quemar)
Ojo que isopropílico y metílico son toxicos si te los tomás!
Esta resina en piedra de color marrón pero molida a polvo queda blanca y es la misma que se usa expolvoreada en los ring-side de box, o la que usan los pesistas o algunos gimnastas en las manos para que no se les deslicen por ejemplo las anillas. Así que tal vez, las consigan en alguna casa importante de Deportes . . .  o en la ferretería de la esquina JEJE
También la usan para hacer artesanías y la mezclan con goma laca y alcohol para hacer lustres baratitos pero bonitos y rápidos. Así que es probable que también la vendan en alguna "Artística"
Nada mas rico que el olor a resina mientras soldás !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 2, 2009)

tambien se usa para el arco(o como se llame) que se usa para tocar el violin. saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 3, 2009)

Yo lo uso desde hace como 2 años, se pone algo pegajoso pero nunca se tapó


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 17, 2009)

tengo una duda, fuera proteger el circuito con flux, hay elementos electronicos(como ser reguladores de alternadores de autos, cdi de moto y auto, automaticos de escaleras, etc) que estan protegidos por el lado de las soldaduraspor un tipo de resina o algo asi. en algunos casos es negra y parece brea, en otros casos se parece a una goma. el tema es que ademas de proteger el circuito se utiliza para que las soldaduras no se muevan por accion de calor y vibraciones en los vehiculos. 

repare un regulador de alternador de auto y le tuve que sacar esa goma, la joda es que ahora no se que ponerle para que quede igual que la proteccion original. llame a un par de casas de electronica pero no saben de lo que les hablo, por que para saber de que hablo se debe de haber tenido contacto en algun momento con este material, que no se derrite con el calor del soldador ni con soplete, no se prende fuego y no es brea.

debe de ser algun componente comercial, ya que los electricistas de moto que arreglan los cdi cuando los arreglan les ponen esta pasta nueva, y queda como la original.

alguna idea alguien?


saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2009)

Siempre tuve curiosidad por saber que solvente usan los que rebobinan fly-backs , que los sumergen y licua todo , permitiéndoles contar espiras .

zeta_bola_1 , en Alamtec compé alguna vez una resina para alta tensión , venía en dos latas para mezclar , sinó hacela , es resina de polyester , un pigmento negro y con el agregado de arena (la arena es una arena blanca muy finita que es la que se usa para la fabricación de vidrio , supongo que podrías usar de la común , bién seca)

Para reparar cosas de moto o auto he usado Perbond (de Suprabond , blanco o gris) o el Hidro3 verde que se usa para sellar cañerías de agua. Ambos quedan gomosos y tardan unos días en secar.

Suerte!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 17, 2009)

resina de poliester y arena, pero el pigmento cumple alguna funcion?o solo para dalre le color?

el perbond y al hidro3 los conozco a los 2, pero cumpliran la misma funcion? o sea, no permitir que la soldadura se mueva, ademas de que esta detras del motor, o sea que supongo que se tiene que aguantar una linda temperatura, cosa que no se si se bancan estos 2 productos.

la goma original de color rosa clarito medio naranja que tenia es precisamente como el perbond seco, pero quedando como mas siliconado digamos, es jodido de explicar

la resina de poliester tendria que averiguar si venden una pequeña cantidad, por que es solo para reparar una sola unidad, o sea, la resina de poliester sirve para aislar y se aguanta la temperatura?por que supongo que de ser asi es lo que estoy necesitando

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2009)

Ahhhhh ahora me acordé de una "pintura" que es la que se usa para la fabricación de aislaciones de herramientas , mangos de martillos , pinzas y llaves francesas y han fabricado "llaveros navales" con eso , es espesa , se sumerge la pieza y se deja secar . No me pidas mas datos porque no se ni el nombre ni el fabricante , ni quién la vende   .


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

otro ingrediente que se le puede dar a la receta de fogo, es:..

clarines y timbales!

redoble de tambores...

despues de la pausa lo sabremos!

jaja

el otro ingrediente es clorofila! se compra en la drogueria, y le da ese color verde de placa de serie!


----------



## electrodan (May 21, 2009)

La clorofila se compra?! No se pudre?


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

si se compra, y te lo venden en cualquier drogueria. creo que no se pudre, si estas en montevideo, en la drogueria paysandu conseguis.

voy a probar con agluna tinta, y comento.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (May 21, 2009)

con que intrumento podria quedar mejor el flux soldante, porque tiene que ser verde el color y con que lo pinto.
gracias


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

oliver8520 dijo:
			
		

> con que intrumento podria quedar mejor el flux soldante, porque tiene que ser verde el color y con que lo pinto.
> gracias



a que te refieres? 

con un pincel nomas! o lo chorreas, eso es lo de menos! si lees unos comentarios mas arriba esta lo que pides, 

LEE BIEN el tema, ahi esta todo!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 23, 2009)

por lo menos 7 u 8 años que tengo en el recipiente de la base del soldador, ahi donde trae la espojita, resina mezclada con arena, y desde ese entonces que tengo el mismo soldador en optimas condiciones, bah la punta, por que el soldador palmo hace 3 o 4 meses, pero la punta quedo intacta. el nuevo soldador va por el mismo camino y todavia nada

saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 23, 2009)

Que es lo que limpia la resina con arena? Como lo hace? No les parece que es menos peligroso limpiarlo con algo un poco mas suave?
No se le queda pegada toda la resina en la punta? No se carboniza la resina en la punta y la deja toda negra?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 23, 2009)

mañana te subo una foto de como esta el soldador actualmente despues de haberlo utilizado estos 3 o 4 meses. vale aclarar que las puntas que uso son de ceramica


saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2009)

Una buena punta cerámica se limpia muy muy bién , estando caliente , con un trapito húmedo !

La resina con arena se usaba en la época de las puntas de cobre ... lima ... lija... piedra de amoníaco.

Si tenés un soldador de esos de 500 Watts para soldar ataudes todabía lo usarías   

¡ ¡ ¡ Que antiguedad ! ! !  JUAZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## comando_co (Jun 29, 2009)

En Colombia usamos como flux para soldar una resina llamada Brea Rubia o también se le llama Brea vizcaya. Viene en pedazos es de color caramelo.Se consigue en las droguerias industriales. Puedes usar una cajita de metal (una caja de betún para zapatos vacía ,la limpias bien y sirve de maravilla), la cual pones en la estufa sobre una lamina de metal delgado, pones la llama muy baja, la brea rubia la partes en pedacitos con un martillo, y luego la vas echando en la cajita de metal poco a poco. Cuando la caja se ve llena, apaga la estufa y déjala enfriar para que se solidifique. 
Para usarla solo pones el cautin en la brea, y con la soldadura recoges un poquito, y listo! . Si quieres remover el exceso del circuito que estas armando, solo usa la punta de una aguja y veras como saltan las escamas de brea solida. Es mejor que usar ese tal Solderin que venden, eso solo deja un deposito de "cebo" que con el tiempo se vuelve corrosivo y solo hace que se sulfaten las pistas de cobre y los puntos de soldadura.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

hola.

comando_co, aca en valledupar se consigue como brea vizcaya y no hace mucho tiempo empece a utilizarla, pero antes la disolvia con gasolina pero demoraba mucho en secar, ahora lo hago con thinner y da un acabado mejos a los circuitos.

Esa solderin deja un grasero al circuito el cual hace que se generen ruidos en los amplificador, yo solo la uso para limpiar la punta del cautin o pistola o para planchar mascaras de componentes.

Saludos.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 13, 2009)

Efectivamente ese Flux es muy bueno para los impresos, mi viejo lo fabricaba con la resina que extraia del pino del parque del vecindario, para preparar un barniz con alcohol rectificado de 90º, que luego la aplicaba a su violin. Yo la empece a usar  hace mas de 30 años en la electronica cuando trabajaba en mantenimiento de equipo electronico de los barcos perqueros, como Uds. comprenderan las condiciones de trabajo en el mar, la salinidad, etc. hacen que los circuitos se deterioren bien rapido, y por aquellos años era bien dificil encontrar barnices sinteticos para proteger los primeros circuitos impresos que venian en los equipos marinos, entonces se me ocurrio utilizar este barniz que mi padre guardaba celosamente y que no dejaba que nadie se lo tocara, asi que le pedi que me enseñara como hacerlo. asi que despues de varios intentos logre darle la consistencia apropiada para esos menesteres. Asi que se los recomiendo, a mi me ayudo mucho en mi trabajo y hasta ahora lo fabrico con la resina del mismo pino del barrio, bueno lo preparo con la resina fresca recien extraida solo voy agregando el alcohol rectificado de 90º hasta que toma cierta consistencia lo pruebo con una pincel No. 4 y debe correr suavemente, me queda del color de un té no muy cargado, lo cuelo con un sedazo y listo para usarse.

espero no haberlos aburrido con mi relato.

Salu2
Mac


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 14, 2009)

Yo al principio la dejaba muy espesa y demoraba como una semana en secar


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2009)

Un poquito de Google (alcohol isopropílico Barcelona), media gana de buscar... y apenas en el primer resultado sale que en Barcelona venden alcohol isopropílico en:

- Farmacia Rosemberg, en la calle Xuclá, entre Pintor Fotny y Buensuceso (fuente)
- Droguería Dalmau, que está (o estaba..? ) en Villarroel 180, algo más arriba del Hospital Clínic (fuente)


Saludos


----------



## castro (Dic 16, 2009)

tengo entendido que para estos circuitos impresos seria mejor utilizar antisolder


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 16, 2009)

es mucho mas cara que el flux


----------



## kal00 (Dic 25, 2009)

¿Qué tan espesa debe de quedar la solución? ¿Cuál es la consistencia adecuada para usarla?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 26, 2009)

liquida, bien liquida, se tiene que poder pintar el pcb

saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 26, 2009)

Yo también hago lo mismo, hasta que seque y quede una película que cubra completamente. Si se pasan en resina, diluyan un poco porque les tarda en secar y queda pegajoso.

Respecto al frasco, preparé en su momento 1 par de botellas de vidrio de "gatorade" completas, hace un par de años atrás, voy por la mitad de la primera recién así que es muy rendidor. No tuve ningún problema con la rosca de ese tipo de botellas, no se pega la tapa.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 26, 2009)

bueno, en verdad, lo que hice yo es derretir la resina en uno de los recipientes qeu trae el dremel versatip, cuando quiero usar flux 2 gotitas de alcohol y con el mismo pincel que aplico mezclo un poco el alcohol, con esto se diluye solo la superficie de la resina, quedando la dilucion perfecta, para mi, claro

saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 26, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> bueno, en verdad, lo que hice yo es derretir la resina en uno de los recipientes qeu trae el dremel versatip, cuando quiero usar flux 2 gotitas de alcohol y con el mismo pincel que aplico mezclo un poco el alcohol, con esto se diluye solo la superficie de la resina, quedando la dilucion perfecta, para mi, claro
> 
> saludos




contame mas en cual lo metiste   describilo un poco mas


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 26, 2009)

ese articulo de dremel trae 2 recipientes de lata de forma cuadrada, uno para la esponjita, igual a las que traen las bases porta soldador, y la otra latita para tirar las puntas calientes del soplete. bueno, en esa latita derreti la resina hasta 3/4 de su capacidad, cuando quiero flux, unas gotas de alcohol y mezclar con el pincel

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2009)

Yo hice algo similar, sólo que no para pintar, sino para pasar el soldador.







No es más que una lata de gaseosa cortada y rellenada con resina fundida. A la derecha se ve el pimentón lisérgico para limpiar la punta del soldador y la jeringa con flux casero, para poner donde se me antoje.

Una lata de paté vacía (y limpia, preferentemente) anda igual para esto de la resina.

Saludos


----------



## electropsychedelic (Ene 3, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Que hilo tan largo e interesante este...

Bueno resulta que despues de perder la mitad del cabello (y eso que tengo bastante!) llamando a las quimicas y farmacias y ferreterias de mi ciudad (bueno, las que hoy fueron muy patriotas y abrieron al publico!), creia no haber conseguido la famosa resina esa...
Solo en una casa musical me vendian lo que se le echa a las cuerdas del violin, pero yo he visto eso que venden por una amiga que toca dicho instrumento, y me parecion muy poca la cantidad.

No obstante leyendo completamente el hilo, no solo el primer post, me doy cuenta que igual no necesitaba mucho 
En un almacen electronico al pedir el FeCL por casualidad del destino el pelado que atiende me mostro "colofonia" y le arranque las manos y me lleve 5 bolsitas de las que muestro en esta foto (realmente costaron haciendo la conversion algo asi como 3 Euros):






Sera que esta si es la famosisima resina? Son como una especie de pepitas amarillas y otras ya desintegradas parecen como arena...
La pregunta puede sonar un poco tonta... pero resulta que se me ha dificultado conseguir cosas de electronica, especialmente las quimicas ya que aca las llaman por otro nombre no el real entonces podria ser que esta colofonia sea otra cosa...
Los expertos que la conozcan en este estado podrian darme una opinion acerca de si en efecto esta es la resina colofonia?

Lo dificil fue conseguir el alcohol isopropilico... aca no lo venden o no lo consegui y un amigo me conto que ya no lo hacian sin prescripciones y esas cosas porque se usaba por grupos armados para el procesamiento de la coca... o algo asi.
Pero leyendo el hilo completo me da tranquilidad leer que se puede usar alcohol medicinal comun y corriente.. asi que si la de la foto es la famosa colofonia "a por el!! (flux casero)"


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 3, 2010)

sip, es esa, solo que un poco molida, lo cual no te dificulta en nada, ya que para hacer el flux diluis el polvo de la resina en alcohol, que puede ser del comun

saludos


----------



## electropsychedelic (Ene 3, 2010)

Ahh muchas gracias zeta_bola_1, entonces solo es cuestion de conseguir el alcohol mas tarde y hacer el brebaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2010)

electropsychedelic dijo:


> Ahh muchas gracias zeta_bola_1, entonces solo es cuestion de conseguir el alcohol mas tarde y hacer el brebaje


Yo empleo alcohol isipropílico porque lo tengo y empleo para varias cosas, es menos agresivo que el alcohol medicinal, pero no abría inconveniente en emplear alcohol común para disolver la resina.


----------



## crimson (Ene 3, 2010)

Yo la mezlo con thinner, y embebo una tirita de papel para pasarla por la superficie de la plaqueta, para no estropear pinceles. Saludos C


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 3, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Yo la mezlo con thinner, y embebo una tirita de papel para pasarla por la superficie de la plaqueta, para no estropear pinceles. Saludos C


 
el isopropilico es parecido al thinner y las ventajas con el alcohol medicinal y el isopropilico son que el isopropilico se evapora mas rapido y es menos agresivo que el medicinal

yo tanpoco la pude encontrar por ramos mejia si saben algo respondan 


saludos.


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 5, 2010)

Holaa.. se puede usar resina de algun otro arbol? Porque aqui en donde yo vivo no logro encontrar ese tipo de resina!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:
			
		

> yo tanpoco la pude encontrar por ramos mejia si saben algo respondan


En Ramos NO recuerdo, pero entre Morón y Castelar
http://www.quimicakraff.com.ar/

Tienen resina colofonia, isopropílico y percloruro



kilermenjose dijo:


> Holaa.. se puede usar resina de algun otro arbol? Porque aqui en donde yo vivo no logro encontrar ese tipo de resina!


También se le dice: Resina de pino o Brea de pino, intenta buscar con estos otros nombres.


----------



## lpnavy (Ene 10, 2010)

hola!! yo no he usado nunca el flux pero alguien podria subir una imagen de como queda el PCB con eso encima. saludos


----------



## crimson (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola lpnavy, a ver si se nota el "brillo" que le deja el flux. Este está hecho con resina de colofonia y thinner. Tengo plaquetas hechas con este método desde hace años y quedan bien, no se oxida el cobre y queda brillante la soldadura. Saludos C


----------



## kal00 (Ene 11, 2010)

Sí se alcanza a ver bien el brillo, si se quiere poner mas gruesa la capa solo se agrega mas colofonia cierto? Estaría bueno ponerle algun colorante vegetal para que queden de un tono mas _"profesional"_. Un colorante azul o verde y quedarian muuuy bien.

Saludos!

*PS:* El color no afecta al flux ni a su funcion de proteger el circuito cierto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> .....*PS:* El color no afecta al flux ni a su función de proteger el circuito cierto?


A la función de proteger no creo que la afecte, pero si quieres re-soldar algo, el colorante puede afectar la adherencia y/o calidad de la soldadura.


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 15, 2010)

Eureka!! Esto es algo que se llama Perrubia (donde vivo creo que le dicen asi) Creo que es la misma colofonia, de todas manera les dejo unaS fotoS.. De ser la susodicha colofonia, como hago para volverla liquida y que se mezcle bien con el alcohol..


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 15, 2010)

sera lo mesmo??? por que no lubrica, hace exactamente todo lo contrario, tracciona mejor, por eso se usa en los arcos de los violines

si es la colofonia, raspa un poco con un cutter, o pedacitos chiquitos y ponelos en alcohol y mezcla, se va a ir disolviendo de a poco

saludos


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 16, 2010)

shepard dijo:
			
		

> Creo que si, sería una buena idea que la partas con un cuchillo como en forma de láminas de esa manera se parecerá más a los que yo he conseguido, no importa que queden pequeños trozos. Luego que lo pongas en alcohol si lo revuelves hazlo moviendo
> el frasco haciendo círculos con la base y no agitando de arriba hacia abajo.
> La petrubia no se disolverá completamente, pero déjala reposar en un ambiente fresco y verás que al día siguiente tienes que lo acumulado en el fondo empezó a disolverse y se seguirá disolviendo hasta la totalidad.



Anoche lo hice pero no se disolvio completamente. Esta mañana cuando volvi a ver habia en el fondo en pequeñas partes como de color blanco o algo asi..


----------



## shepard (Ene 20, 2010)

kilermenjose dijo:


> Anoche lo hice pero no se disolvio completamente. Esta mañana cuando volvi a ver habia en el fondo en pequeñas partes como de color blanco o algo asi..



Hola, ya han pasado varios días, espero que la resina ya se haya disuelto. muestro dos imágenes para que las compares con la solución que has preparado para ver si se asemejan.

En estado de reposo:



Agitado:



Las imágenes estan rotadas pero espero que te sirvan para comparar con lo que tienes allá.


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 21, 2010)

Sii.. esta en el fondo como la segunda imagen, pero solo que yo coloque muy poca resina en MUCHO alcohol, puesto a que lo habia hecho de prueba!!


----------



## electrodan (Feb 3, 2010)

Cuidado con el isopropílico para limpiar lentes. Si esta tiene portección antireflejos y lo limpiás con isopropílico puro con el tiempo se va a deteriorar (no lo comprobé, fue algo que leí por Internet). Por ahí por Internet creo que hay una fórmula para limpiar lentes de forma menos agresiva, además de reducir (o aumentar, no estoy seguro) su tensión superficial, para evitar que deje rastros secos (que los deja, por experiencia lo digo).


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 4, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Cuidado con el isopropílico para limpiar lentes. Si esta tiene portección antireflejos y lo limpiás con isopropílico puro con el tiempo se va a deteriorar (no lo comprobé, fue algo que leí por Internet). Por ahí por Internet creo que hay una fórmula para limpiar lentes de forma menos agresiva, además de reducir (o aumentar, no estoy seguro) su tensión superficial, para evitar que deje rastros secos (que los deja, por experiencia lo digo).


 

y como por donde se consigue esa formula?? por que justamente ayer compre isopropilico para las gafas negras

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Feb 5, 2010)

Lo leí en algún sitio de astronomía, pero lo volví a buscar y no encontré nada. De todas formas lo que yo decía era sobre lentes de telescopio, pero para "anteojos" puede ser diferente.
Una rápida búsqueda en Google da esto: http://www.todosloscomo.com/2008/09/17/como-limpias-los-lentes-anteojos/. Ahí dice que no hay que usar alcohol, así que creo que vas a tener que guardar el Isopropílico para otra ocasión.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 5, 2010)

gracias electrodan, es que el liquido qeu venden en las opticas como limpialentes es isopropilico, pero no se si tiene algo mas, el olor lo tiene, ademas de un colorante celeste jeje


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 6, 2010)

la resina esa es la que yo uso para el arco de mi violín, pueden pedirla en una casa de música  en el caso de que no la encuentren por ningún lado


----------



## Ashram (Feb 11, 2010)

me parece genial!!! porque estuve a punto de ir a tapalpa a comprarla
Industrias químicas de Tapalpa, s.a. de c,v.- resinas 013434320035 y 013434320563
Industrias químicas de Tapalpa, s.a. de c,v.- resinas procesamos resina de pino para obtener.-colofonia ww y aguarras
paraje la cruz s/n - - Tapalpa - Jalisco
jeje, pero mejor compro una resina de maple para violin


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

Buenas,

Me he leido el post como 3 veces y no llego a una conclusion clara. Se dice que se utilize isopropilico, pero tambien se dice que se utilice alcohol medicinal, sin tener en cuenta el precio (Me sale muy barato), ¿cual es mejor? Por lo que he leido uno seca antes que el otro, pero no se dice que funciona mejor en el proceso de utilizar el flux, a mi parecer, creo que seria mejor que secara mas rapido y asi se ahorra tiempo, pero no sé.
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 12, 2010)

yo uso del medicinal por el precio, el isopropilico sale 11 pesos y el medicinal algo asi como 5. nunca tuve problemas, el isopropilico secara mas rapido, pero el medicinal no se queda atras


----------



## Limbo (Feb 12, 2010)

> yo uso del medicinal por el precio, el isopropilico sale 11 pesos y el medicinal algo asi como 5. nunca tuve problemas, el isopropilico secara mas rapido, pero el medicinal no se queda atras


A mi me cuesta casi 3€ que no es nada..(Por lo que veo al cambio a pesos es casi lo mismo) y el medicinal costara por ahi tambien, asi que, por precio que no sea. Si no hay inconvenientes en utilizar isopropilico, utilizare isopropilico.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 12, 2010)

si no es por precio dale al isopropilico, ademas de evaporarse mas rapido tiene alguna otra cualidad para la electronica que no me puedo acordar

saludos


----------



## Sevillano (Feb 20, 2010)

¿Sería esto válido como resina?

http://www.productosdeconservacion.com/index.php?opcion=2&verMas=1&id=90

En España es complicado comprar eso como una piedra de resina pura, esto es lo más cercano a lo que se dice que encontré, y me gustaría saber si es válido o no

Por cierto, un brico cojon*do


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 20, 2010)

hola sevillano, es exactamente eso mismo lo qeu tenes que usar para el flux

saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 21, 2010)

hola! 
jeje aqui en mi ciudad se le conoce como brea  jeje aqui les dejo una foto del flux que me he preparado XD compre 5 pesos mexicanos y me salio bastante jaja, rinde mucho. solo que tarda un poco en secar 

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 21, 2010)

si tarda mucho al secar o tiene tacto muy pegajoso es que te pasaste de resina o brea, proba de diluirla un poquin mas, proba una pequeña cantidad para sacarte la duda

saludos


----------



## Sevillano (Feb 26, 2010)

Me he fabricado mi propio flux, y ya que el proceso ha estado plagado de dudas, una pequeña aportación en forma de tutorial de como lo he echo, por si acaso alguien lo necesita o no lo termina de ver claro 

Lo primero son los materiales, tres son lo que necesitamos, un sitio donde almacenar el flux (en mi caso un contenedor de jabón de baño adidas), alcohol, yo he usado el común, y la resina de pino.

El bote de alcohol al detalle

El bote contenedor de flux

La resina

La resina en estado puro

Cortamos dos trocitos (con un golpe de un destornillador lo he echo yo)

Preparamos algo de alcohol (yo apenas he echado ya que no se si iba a salir bien)

Removemos hasta conseguir algo como esto

Se me recuerda mucho a la gasolina, un verde claro parecido (aunque en la foto no lo parezca), y bastante líquido, incluso más que el agua

En mi caso, una prueba sencilla, comprobar su efectividad, ahora mismo no dispongo de nada que soldar o desoldar en serio, por lo que no voy a cubrir todo un pbc, en mi caso, el interés es para construir malla desoldante casera, lo reconozco, estoy enganchado a ella . Una parte se sumerge una vez en el bote, se deja secar y se sumerge de nuevo, se aproxima a la zona y este es el resultado

Luego, para que el experimento sea válido, pelo un poco más el cable y lo intento con una zona libre de resina, y el resultado salta a la vista, esto y nada es lo mismo, una mísera gota...


Para mi queda probada su efectividad, y lo recomiendo a todo el mundo, va muy bien y es barato de hacer


----------



## Limbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Buenas,

Ya he comprado el alcohol isopropilico y la resina colofonia para hacer el flux  Porcierto, las piedras de resina me han impactado mucho (Son preciosas), he buscado haber si por casualidad habia un mosquito en alguna piedra y me forraba con un parque jurasico pero no ha habido suerte 

Tengo algunas dudas. 
He metido una piedrita de resina en buena cantidad de isopropilico pero no noto que se disuelva,¿hay que esperar muchas horas?

Y bueno, como siempre, me preocupo por la seguridad (Casi no se ha comentado), ¿Como de peligroso es el isopropilico? Guantes de latex y mascarilla ¿y ya esta? Por lo que he leido en la wikipedia es medio peligroso, pero como siempre se exagera para no confiarse.
Y con la resina colofonia ¿hay que tener alguna precaucion?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 28, 2010)

????????limbo, me parece uqe te llenas de preocupaciones. si no te lo tomas no pasa nada.

entra a remover la botella/frasco/recipiente-donde-pusiste-el-flux, de a poco se va a ir disolviendo

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 28, 2010)

> zeta mas que uno de buso uno de hazmat hiria mejor http://www.dismantra.com/img/hazmat-awareness.jpg


Son muy caros?? DD Es broma..



> para que la mascara?? el peligro de ese alcohol es al tomarlo


Segun la wiki tiene mas riesgos:


> *Riesgos *
> *Ingestión*: Somnolencia, inconsciencia, y hasta muerte. A veces dolor gastrointestinal, calambres, náuseas, vómitos, y diarrea. La dosis mortal para un adulto humano está cerca de 250 ml.   *Inhalación*: En altas concentraciones puede causar problemas en el sistema nervioso central: dolor de cabeza, vértigo, inconsciencia y hasta coma. La inhalación del vapor puede causar la irritación de la zona respiratoria y efectos narcóticos. *
> Piel:* Sensibilidad, reacción alérgica, irritación con dolor y picazón. El contacto prolongado o repetido puede causar el desengrase de la piel y dermatitis.   *
> Ojos*: Irritación (ardor, rojez), rasgado, inflamación, y lesión córnea


Mas que nada, por esta informacion que lei en la wiki preguntaba lo de las precauciones.



> PD:limbo, un chascarrillo, no lo tomes a mal


No me lo tomo a mal, es mas, ni si quiera me ha molestado. Me gusta ser precabido.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2010)

Aqui dejo una foto de la solucion. Ha quedado mas liquido de lo que creia, pensaba que quedaria un poco mas pastoso.

Le heche unos 30gr (Dos piedras gordas) y creo que me pase.


----------



## Sevillano (Mar 2, 2010)

Se ve muy bien, todo bien disuelto 

El mio ya lo dije, igual de líquido que la gasolina, y da la sensación de ser muy light, pero nada de eso, debe tener la densidad del alcohol base

¿Donde has comprado la resina y por cuanto?


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2010)

La compre en madrid, en una tienda llamada Manuel Riesgo (No tienen web, pero venden por correo) y me costo 3,48€ 1Kg. Tienen e-mail pero no se permite poner correos aqui, si quieres te lo digo por mensaje privado y si me dan permiso para ponerlo, lo pongo aqui mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> La compre en madrid, en una tienda llamada Manuel Riesgo (No tienen web, pero venden por correo) y me costo 3,48€ 1Kg. Tienen e-mail pero no se permite poner correos aqui, si quieres te lo digo por mensaje privado y si me dan permiso para ponerlo, lo pongo aqui mismo.


Pero si podes poner la dirección (O correo) en la Wiki del Foro.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/wiki/


----------



## Cacho (Mar 2, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> La compre en madrid, en una tienda llamada Manuel Riesgo (No tienen web, pero venden por correo) y me costo 3,48€ 1Kg. Tienen e-mail pero no se permite poner correos aqui...


Claro que se puede, mientras no tengas relación con la empresa o sea tu correo para pedir respuestas a preguntas que hacés en el foro.

Fuera de eso, no hay ningún problema en poner los datos de un proveedor, tanto acá como en la Wiki donde te dice Fogo.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2010)

> Claro que se puede, mientras no tengas relación con la empresa o sea tu correo para pedir respuestas a preguntas que hacés en el foro.


Pues yo he visto varias veces decir que no se pueden poner direcciones de email, incluso recuerdo haber visto direcciones censuradas.

En fin, me acabo de enterar que se han hecho web: www.manuelriesgo.com

Saludos.


----------



## siaprendo (Mar 10, 2010)

hola soy de Mexico y les cuento que encontre dicha resina en un lugar que ni se imaginan, en una tienda esoterica(de brujeria pues) le llaman incienso de lagrima y es utilizado en cosas espirituales y demas. Por 10 pesos mexicanos (.83 US) me lleve aproximadamente 300g.

Tambien les comento que no la encontre ni en ferreterias no en drogerias.

saludos

Perdon me alucine con la historia y se me paso agradecer.

gracias Fogonazo por el pico-tutorial de Mega-utilidad.


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 7, 2010)

hola para los que viven en capital encontre un lugar donbde la venden en la seman la compro http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/?Contenido=DetalleProducto&Id=533


----------



## chacarock (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola, el alcohol  isopropílico, lo podre conseguir en una farmacia?

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2010)

El isopropílico se emplea en limpieza y/o como desengrasante, se consigue *solo* en químicas o casas de electrónica.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

Buenas,

Hoy le he dado vueltas a como teñir el Flux de color verde u otro color con algun tinte natural y me han comentado (Una persona aficionada a las manualidades) que existe un pigmento natural llamado Anilina que se diluye en agua o en alcohol segun el tipo, pero lo que importa es que se diluye en alcohol, hay variedad de colores y he mirado por internet el precio y cuesta unos 2€ 6gr.

He leido que si tiene sal o sodio no sirve para teñir el Flux imagino que porque seria conductor en vez de aislante protector. En la Wikipedia he encontrado este articulo: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anilina
Pero no sé si es el pigmento del que hablo o es otra cosa llamada igual, porque la descripcion no concuerda mucho, en fin, si es lo que yo digo puede llegar a servir ya que en su composicion no veo nada de sal ni sodio (Hasta donde llegan mis conocimientos quimicos)

¿Alguien ha probado este pigmento en su Flux?  

Si alguien lo ha probado que lo diga y me ahorro intentarlo, sino hare algunas pruebas para ver si sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## shanta (May 30, 2010)

disculpen el barnis que se utiliza para bobinar los motores podra servir para que no se oxiden  mis placas


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2010)

shanta dijo:


> disculpen el barnis que se utiliza para bobinar los motores podra servir para que no se oxiden  mis placas



Si, sirve, pero si una vez barnizado debes hacer alguna corrección te será difícil volver a soldar.


----------



## AcoranTf (Jun 6, 2010)

Acabo de ver este hilo y ese sistema de protección lo utilizo yo desde hace mas de 20 años, con muy buen resultado. La resina no es vegetal, bueno en origen si lo era, pero se utiliza en forma de fósil. Se llama ámbar y también se le dice por estos lares "pez griega".
Como habéis comentado es muy buen protector y soldante.

Saludos.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 14, 2010)

ami me sirvio, que es la resina colofonia...http://www.quiminet.com/ar1/ar_zgtadvcvcd-origen-y-usos-de-la-colofonia.htm
haaa y cuidado http://www.andesia.com/doc/quimicos/HojaSeguridad_Colofonia.pdf
y en argentina se consigue aca por ejemplo _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-88197541-resina-colofonia-de-pino-ww-pez-de-castilla-bolsa-x-1-kg-_JM_


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 16, 2010)

Una pregunta, ¿la resina esa, sirve para facilitar las desoldaduras?

En este video se ve que usa algo muy similar a la resina, ¿sera eso?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLMA_MuvuOc

Por cierto, que groso el flaco que pudo desoldar tan facilmente ese integrado .


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2010)

¿No se dañará ese integrado con tanto calor?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿No se dañará ese integrado con tanto calor?



Es que ahi esta el tema, tengo entendido que el flux te permite soldar a una temperatura inferior, pero me quedo la duda si eso que usa es la misma resina.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2010)

mmm, Con eso de que esos Ic´s son muyyyy delicados con las altas temperaturas. Si un transistor soporte unos 10Segundos a 230Grados celsius... Mmmm


----------



## g.corallo (Jun 16, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿la resina esa, sirve para facilitar las desoldaduras?
> 
> En este video se ve que usa algo muy similar a la resina, ¿sera eso?
> 
> ...




yo estuve probando solo con flux y aire caliente y salen igual de facil


----------



## granjeroverde (Jun 23, 2010)

fogonazo yo se fabricarla esa resina si no la consiguen  yo uso esa para soldar mis circuitos se usa como escoriante en fundicion de metales en general yo la usaba para purificar plomo  es gratis si vives cerca de un bosque  pero deves tener cuidado con la materia prima causa alergias nada grave y no es toxica si se respira alo sumo aluginogena aca se le llama pecastilla y se esportava a europa es solamente resina seca al sol y purificada por cocion en paño al agua caliente si quieres te hago un mini tutorial pero algunas pueden ser usadas sin problemas en su estado nativo para soldar (aromo viejo y durasno ) se usan las del lado del arbol que recive el sol como saberlo es la las cristalina del arbol y las impuresas estan al centro si tienes suerte pillaras un insecto dentro y se ve genial  ok sumo fotos si es la misma si no es la misma sirve para soldar OJO( nunca usen la de litre solo tocarla causa sarpullido y ronchas ) si es la misma  te hago un mini tutorial como purificarla no es peligroso solo usas agua a temperatura cafe  100celcius  y un palo  y un paño  o puedes usar la de durasno o aromo viejo para eso uso mi cuuchillo cautin o mi espatula cautin usb y es mucho mas seguro aun


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2010)

granjeroverde dijo:


> fogonazo yo se fabricarla esa resina si no la consiguen  yo uso esa para soldar mis circuitos se usa como escoriante en fundicion de metales en general yo la usaba para purificar plomo  es gratis si vives cerca de un bosque  ....


Tal cual, otros de los nombres de la resina colofonia es "Resina de pino" o "Brea de Pino".


----------



## nutler (Jun 24, 2010)

aqui en barranquilla a esa resina se le llama brea rubia


----------



## rascueso (Jul 11, 2010)

Hola gente del  foro! Después de tanto tiempo de buscar la resina y el alcohol al fin lo conseguí en la ciudad de rosario. Lo prepare y la verdad los resultados son buenísimos. La mezcla la ice dentro de un frasquito de pintura de uñas  para que quede cómoda la aplicación ya que tiene un pincelito.  Adjunto unas fotitos incluida la de la placa del *VU Meter de 60 db de rango  *placa que nunca me funciono y la use para probar el flux. 
GRACIAS FOGONAZO!


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 22, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> Hola gente del  foro! Después de tanto tiempo de buscar la resina y el alcohol al fin lo conseguí en la ciudad de rosario. Lo prepare y la verdad los resultados son buenísimos. La mezcla la ice dentro de un frasquito de pintura de uñas  para que quede cómoda la aplicación ya que tiene un pincelito.  Adjunto unas fotitos incluida la de la placa del *VU Meter de 60 db de rango  *placa que nunca me funciono y la use para probar el flux.
> GRACIAS FOGONAZO!



Te agradeceria mucho si me podrias decir donde lo conseguiste en rosario, a mi se me esta complicado conseguir la resina. Saludos


----------



## rascueso (Jul 22, 2010)

hola luchosexto. Te cuento yo tmb renegaba para conseguir la resina asi que puse en el google resina de pino en rosario y me tiro un monton de quimicas y entre a llamar a todas como un loquito. Creo que donde la mande a pedir fue en….
Industrias Quimicas Del Litoral Srl J Larrea 1247, Rosario, Santa Fe - Teléfono: (0341) 456-7515El kilo me costo $20 trata de ser amable cuando llames como para que te agarren cariño y te vendan un kilo ya que ellos venden en cantidades mas grandes y un kilo para nuestro uso es una cantidad mas que bastante grande.
Intenta ahí que estoy casi seguro que fue ese el lugar donde la pedi sino avisame que le pregunto al comicionista por ahí se acuerda. Saludossss!


----------



## talante (Jul 23, 2010)

Quedan coquetos. Hace años yo juntaba los restos de esmalte de mi mujer para pegar las bobinas de antena en la forma (en radios transistores, ant de ferrita) y no me olvido la cara de un cliente cuando entró al taller y las vió sobre la mesa, no dijo nada, pero la cara lo vendía. Creo que pensó que eran para mi uso particular y bueno, esto sucedió hace como 15 o más años. eran otros tiempos. ojo, nunca usé, por las dudas. un saludo desde Uruguay

Hace años, un colega fabricó una pasta con cera de abeja y creo que mercurio, no se como lo mezclaba, era todo un proceso, cuando enfriaba hacía barritas y SI era facilísimo desoldar. El estaño se hacía pelotitas y lo sacaba con un pincel. Era un tipo inteligentísimo, pero medio boludo para el laburo, sinó lo podria haber fabricado para vender. El video es tal cual. ( la pasta era muy tóxica) saludos desde Uruguay

Si alguno quiere tengo la fórmula de la vieja pasta coraline, no la recomiendo para circuitos impresos, porqué hay que limpiar después la zona mucho porque "se come el cobre" se puede usar si tenes tiempo de limpiar. Pero para soldar cosas más grandes, por ejemplo, terminales, pinzas cocodrilo, cables gruesos, que se pueden limpiar facil con alcohol, es buenísima.Aún con cosas medio oxidadas. No la escribo ahora porqué tengo que buscarla, Si alguno quiere pidiendo la busco con gusto


----------



## CAYSER (Jul 24, 2010)

muy buen aporte ,yo probe el realizarlo porque la verdad yo usaba laca transparente de esos que vienen en spray y me funcionaba muy bien pero cuesta 4 dolares americanos,el problema es que a la hora de soldar los componentes digamos queda algo maltratado pero con mucha destreza se logra algo bueno, por curiosidad entre a este tema y presencie lo que recomiendan y sorpresa en los resultados ,mescle el pes (colofonia ) (totalmente molida para su rapida desolucion ) con thiner y tratando que quede lo mas ligero posible para su aplicacion uniformemente en la placa,grande fue my sorpresa ,pues es de secado rapido y queda bien a la hora de aplicarlo a las placas,ademas hice las pruebas haber si se quiebra o rompe cuaqndo esta seca ya en la placa y por mas qu doble no se raja ni se separa de la baquelita ,pues para aplicarlo les dire que solo necesitan un minimo y basta con voltear o mecer la baquelita para su esparcimiento de forma pareja ,despues decidi probar agregandole color nada menos que tinta de palicero en mi caso azul y rojo ,como para variar el color verde clasico de los impresos ,pues lo resulatdos tambiem fueron satisfactorios y sin desprenderse del impreso ,aqui unas fotos de las pruebas y lo mejor de todo nos permite soldar con gran facilidad y su costo es recontra economico y nos da un acabado mas elegante de nustras placas ,perdon pero las imagenes ,estan con muy mala resolucion pero se aprecian ,pronto subire fotos de las placas ya pintadas con esta receta y les hablo de placas grandes ya terminadas con sus respectivas pistas de cobre del circuito.....:estudiando:


----------



## CURLES (Jul 28, 2010)

Muy bueno. Tambien se puede calentar, en un horno despues de darle una mano de esta resina y el acabado queda de fabrica.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 9, 2010)

si te tarda 4 horas en secar, o merjor dicho, que no quede tan pegajosa, es por uqe le pones mucha resina a la mezcla


saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 9, 2010)

Si pasa eso que no se seca o estamos apurados, una pasadita por un horno electrico, si es de gas que este caliente pero apagado, y dejar enfria en menos de 2 min esta listo.
Saludos


----------



## talante (Ago 11, 2010)

RAFAELSAYAYIN dijo:
			
		

> tengo una pequeña duda con respecto al flux y es la siguiente: es la misma resina que se usa para la crema de soldar por que si es asi tiene un problema y es el siguiente que la crema para soldarhay que limpiarla con alcohol isopropilico, is no lo haces con el tiempo se vuelve conductora y empiesa  a molestar , mi pregunta es si este flux se vuelve tambien conductor con el tiempo o sigue siendo aislante


La pasta que hay que limpiar es una llamada coral o coraline, es rojo brillante, y es una mezcla de resina, sal de amoníaco y grasa de cerdo (no, no sirve para comer es Veneno)Es excelente para soldar pero hay que lavar bien Es facil de hacer pero no se justifica el laburo



comando_co dijo:


> En Colombia usamos como flux para soldar una resina llamada Brea Rubia o también se le llama Brea vizcaya. Viene en pedazos es de color caramelo.Se consigue en las droguerias industriales. Puedes usar una cajita de metal (una caja de betún para zapatos vacía ,la limpias bien y sirve de maravilla), la cual pones en la estufa sobre una lamina de metal delgado, pones la llama muy baja, la brea rubia la partes en pedacitos con un martillo, y luego la vas echando en la cajita de metal poco a poco. Cuando la caja se ve llena, apaga la estufa y déjala enfriar para que se solidifique.
> Para usarla solo pones el cautin en la brea, y con la soldadura recoges un poquito, y listo! . Si quieres remover el exceso del circuito que estas armando, solo usa la punta de una aguja y veras como saltan las escamas de brea solida. Es mejor que usar ese tal Solderin que venden, eso solo deja un deposito de "cebo" que con el tiempo se vuelve corrosivo y solo hace que se sulfaten las pistas de cobre y los puntos de soldadura.


creo que lo que llamás solderin  en mi país se vendía como Coraline, (es roja) y si la base es grasa de cerdo, pero lo que corroe es es amoníaco que tiene además de resina



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Ni loco te gastes en alcohol isopropílico! Vas a tirar la plata a la basura!
> 
> Usá alcohol común, del medicinal, que vale dos pesos el cuarto litro. Tirá un poquito de la botellita y echale un par de piedras medianas de resina molidas adentro...poné la tapa y agitalo para diluirla...si queda muy liviano...echale mas resina y seguí agitando hasta que se diluya todo, y así repetí hasta que quede a tu gusto (no te pases de la cantidad de resina por que demora mas en secarse).
> 
> ...


Tenés razón, pero el alcohol común absorve humedad de la atmósfera, que despúes queda en donde lo pongas, el isopropílico no, Tener en cuenta el isopr.. es VENENO no usar para heridas


----------



## Cacho (Ago 11, 2010)

talante dijo:


> Tenés razón, pero *el alcohol común absorBe humedad de la atmósfera*, que despúes...


¿Y eso? ¿En qué basás semejante afirmación?
("Acá te quiero ver", como decimos en Argentina )

Saludos


----------



## aiutzeler (Ago 11, 2010)

Diferencia en alcohol isopropilico y etilico:
El alcohol isopropilico tiene una tensión superficial mas baja que el etilico, osea que se evapora más rapido que el etilico (es mas secante y disuelve mejor la grasa), lo que hace que mezclado con la resina de colofonia seque más rapido que con el etilico y (no quede pegajosa).
Ambos en su forma comercial contienen algun porcentaje de agua, se puede decir que ambos son de 96º, lo que lo hace barato, ya que el agua de una forma u otra para la quimica es una impureza, no cuesta lo mismo un alcohol 96º comun que un alcohol absoluto de 100º.
Los alcoholes no absorben agua en contacto con la atmósfera, solo se evaporan, y lo que queda es el agua que ya contienen y como es poca en relación de la que contiene la atmósfera también se evapora (Mas lentamente).
Usar alcohol isopropilico tiene sus ventajas con respecto al alchohol etilico.


----------



## thenot (Ago 20, 2010)

fabrique este flux y con lo que leí en los post anteriores me salio a la primera.
Si alguien le sirve, hice lo siguiente:
en una botella de vidrio marque 4 lineas a una misma distancia. Es decir tener 4 espacios iguales en la botella, así le eche al primer "espacio" pez de castilla molido, y a los otros 3 los llene con alcohol, en otras palabras fueron 1 parte de pes de castilla o colofonia por 3 de alcohol, este ultimo de uso medico al 95°. 
Luego de echarlo a la placa con 1 minuto a 1,5 minutos con un secador de pelo y el flux queda seco y duro, nada de pegajoso.
Luego como leí algunos querían darle color a esta mezcla, así que me puse a probar, primero con unos colorantes de comida, esto no resulto, dado que al aplicarlo quedaba bien, pero luego al empezar secarse el colorante se juntaba todo, osea se separaba de la mezcla, así que no servia. Luego vi que mi padre tenia unos frascos de tinta que son para recargar plumones, así que a probar nuevamente, y esta vez fue todo un éxito, quedo excelente la mezcla.
Mas tarde o en un rato saco unas fotos de como me quedo la mezcla y como quedo una placa a la cual se lo aplique.
Así que muchas gracias por el tuto!! había querido comprar flux en las tiendas, pero en mi ciudad son tan malas que quizás ni supieran que es y si tuviesen me habrían sacado un ojo de la cara, así que ni siquiera me había molestado en preguntar, y estas cosas las tenia todas en la casa, así que el gasto fue de 0 para mi bolsillo, no así para el de mis padres, que van a tener a que comprar otra botella de alcohol jajajjajaja 

Saludos!!


----------



## Limbo (Ago 31, 2010)

Buenas,

Me ha pasado algo extraño hoy (Al menos para mi lo és). He pintado una PCB con el pincel que utilizo siempre para el flux, lo he dejado secar y cuando he ido a mirar haber como iba, habian unas pequeñas manchas muy sutiles medio transparentes. La PCB estaba limpia totalmente, el bote con el flux estaba como siempre, pero el pincel tenia todas las puntas de sus cerdas de un color verde grisaceo  (No he utilizado tintes nunca). Estoy seguro que ha sido eso.

Utilizé isopropilico para disolver la colofonia y como solo mojo la punta del pincel para pintar las PCB's se me ha ocurrido que igual el alcohol isopropilico tiñe segun que tejidos (Seria un poco raro creo..) y por eso solo estan de color verde grisaceo las puntas,¿Sabeis algo de esto? 

Tampoco sé si seguir con el proceso de creacion de la pcb, porque no sé si afectara a la PCB estas manchas,¿Que creeis? A primera vista no cruzan pistas ni nada por el estilo, ha dado la casualidad de que las manchas solo estan en una zona grande de masa.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me ha pasado algo extraño hoy (Al menos para mi lo és). He pintado una PCB con el pincel que utilizo siempre para el flux, lo he dejado secar y cuando he ido a mirar haber como iba, habian unas pequeñas manchas muy sutiles medio transparentes. La PCB estaba limpia totalmente, el bote con el flux estaba como siempre, pero el pincel tenia todas las puntas de sus cerdas de un color verde grisaceo  (No he utilizado tintes nunca). Estoy seguro que ha sido eso.
> 
> ...



No he probado realmente el brebaje, pero me suena a que se crean compuestos que reaccionan con la resina y el alcohol que se mezclan con la soldadura y sus residuos. Pero nadie comenta algo parecido.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 1, 2010)

> pero me suena a que se crean compuestos que reaccionan con la resina y  el alcohol que se mezclan con la soldadura y sus residuos.


Pero no he soldado nada aun, simplemente despues del atacado le pase la pintada de flux y ahi estaban las manchas. 
Le haria una foto pero estoy seguro de que no se notarian las manchas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ...simplemente despues del atacado le pase la pintada de flux y ahi estaban las manchas. .....


¿ Lavaste y secaste muy bien la placa ?
Si queda restos de humedad aparecen manchas.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 1, 2010)

> ¿ Lavaste y secaste muy bien la placa ?
> Si queda restos de humedad aparecen manchas.


Si, deje la placa bajo el agua un buen rato y despues la sequé con papel higienico con cuidado para que no quedaran restos pegados. 

Fijandome mejor me he dado cuenta de que las manchas solo estan en los bordes de las zonas de cobre. Intentare hacer una foto y que se noten para que podais verlas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> .....Fijandome mejor me he dado cuenta de que las manchas solo estan en los bordes de las zonas de cobre. Intentare hacer una foto y que se noten para que podais verlas.


¿ Con que estás atacando el cobre ?

Mira si esto que comenté por aquí puede ser: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/126173/ _

El "Socavado" ataca de los bordes hacia el interior y continúa hasta que todo el percloruro que se filtró por debajo del cobre se neutralizó, al pintar con el Flux, estos restos pueden (Eventualmente) salir a la superficie y manchar la capa de Flux


----------



## Limbo (Sep 1, 2010)

> ¿ Con que estás atacando el cobre ?


Cloruro ferrico en frio (Lo prepare ese mismo dia con agua hirviendo pero lo deje enfriar  bastante tiempo. Comprobado.), porcierto, me tardo como 10 minutos, mucho mas rapido de lo que creia.



> Mira si esto que comenté por aquí puede ser:
> _Como grabar placas para impresos (Ataque quimico)_


Lo utilize en frio y ahi solo hablas con cloruro en caliente,¿no?



> El "Socavado" ataca de los bordes hacia el interior y continúa hasta que  todo el percloruro que se filtró por debajo del cobre se neutralizó, al  pintar con el Flux, estos restos pueden (Eventualmente) salir a la  superficie y manchar la capa de Flux


La verdad es que tuve un problemilla en el atacado (No me acordaba), como no tengo mucha experiencia, confundi cobre que no estaba comido con la translucidez de la placa y un serigrafiado en la parte contraria a la cara del cobre, por lo que me pensaba que quedaba todavia cobre por ser atacado y lo deje unos 5 minutos más por esa confusion, asi que me quedo como en un mensaje mio anterior, como con muchisimos puntitos semi-atacados (Casi no se nota a la vista), ¿puede ser que eso haya hecho que el cloruro se metiera por abajo del cobre como dices en el link que me pasaste?
Aunque de todas formas le pasé agua (Mucha), y que yo recuerde despues del atacado no estaban esas manchas, aparecieron despues de pasarle el flux.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Cloruro ferrico en frio ......


El tema del socavado ocurre por el exceso de tiempo de exposición de la placa al químico y no necesariamente por la temperatura.
Cuando tengas mas placas echas verás que la definición del trazo de cobre mejora sustancialmente cuanto más rápido es el proceso.

Esto que comento del socavado es igual para cualquier agente oxidante que se emplee, percolruro o ácido con agua oxigenada, con la diferencia que el percloruro mancha más.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 1, 2010)

> El tema del socavado ocurre por el exceso de tiempo de exposición de la placa al químico y no necesariamente por la temperatura.


Entonces, ¿lo que me ha pasado a mi viendo las manchas de la imagen es el socabado del cloruro que con el flux ha salido a la superficie?¿Me llevara problemas si termino la placa tal y como esta? Me refiero si electricamente funcionara bien, ¿o mejor hago otra placa?

Estoy un poco perdido, espero no ser pesado.
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Entonces, ¿lo que me ha pasado a mi viendo las manchas de la imagen es el socabado del cloruro que con el flux ha salido a la superficie?


Muy posiblemente.


> ¿Me llevara problemas si termino la placa tal y como esta? Me refiero si electricamente funcionara bien


No creo, si no notas a simple vista nada, seguramente el daño habrá sido mínimo.


> , ¿o mejor hago otra placa?


No creo que sea necesario, salvo que las pistas sean muy finas y con circulación de corriente "Importante"


> estoy un poco perdido, espero no ser pesado.


Hasta ahora NO 


> Gracias por tu ayuda.


De nada


----------



## fabioguarin (Sep 7, 2010)

ami me quedo un brebaje espeso y pegajoso que no quita con jabón y donde todo dejo pegajoso  

 ayúdenme que hice mal??? =(


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2010)

fabioguarin dijo:


> ami me quedo un brebaje espeso y pegajoso que no quita con jabón y donde todo dejo pegajoso
> 
> ayúdenme *que hice mal*?


No hiciste nada mal, sólo meterle los dedos. El flux es un líquido ámbar, espeso y pegajoso. Y no sale con jabón, sino con algún solvente como el alcohol o el aguarrás.

La cosa es simplemente no pegotearse los dedos y no chorrearlo por ahí. Cuando lo ponés en una placa para protegerla, cuidá de dejarla quietita hasta que el flux se seque (se evapora el alcohol) y quede durito y nada pegajoso.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2010)

Se soluciona con más alcohol 

Yo igual tengo un tacho con flux saturado de resina (ya no disuelve más) y es una cosa espesa como pocas. De ahí cargo 1/5 de una jeringa y el resto lo completo con alcohol etílico común y corriente. Mexclo bien y... listo.

Tengo la reserva (que dura un montoooooon) y lo que voy usando es un diluido. Y no le meto los deditos o me quedan pegajosos (nunca me pasó )


----------



## pedrolovalencia (Sep 8, 2010)

Método sencillo rápido y económico.

Se tiene la piedra de colofonía. 

Se tiene el bote de alcohol o acetona (yo uso alcohol).

Se tiene un pincel para estos menesteres.

Se moja el pincel en el alcohol.

Se pasa el pincel por la piedra de colofonía.

El pincel queda impregnado con la resina.

Lo aplicas a la pcb. 

Repites la operación las veces que sea necesario.

De esa forma evitas guardar la laca ya hecha, y sólo haces lo que necesitas. Yo llevo en mi "caja de soldadura" un botecito (de gotas de los ojos), con el alcohol y una piedra de colofonía.

Se evitan problemas de concentración, ya que la cantidad de alcohol que se aplica es similar y conforme la vas aplicando en la placa se ve si queda bien.

En mi web hay un artículo que lo describe.

Un saludo.

pedrolo (valencia)


----------



## octavio2 (Sep 9, 2010)

¿ese flux es buen aislante?
Porque el que uso yo,me produce cortocircuitos si no lo limpio bien.
Yo uso el decapante que se usan los fontaneros para soldar tubos de cobre.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

octavio2 dijo:


> ¿ese flux es buen aislante?
> Porque el que uso yo,me produce cortocircuitos si no lo limpio bien.
> Yo uso el decapante que se usan los fontaneros para soldar tubos de cobre.


No es aislante, simplemente no es conductor. No se usa para aislar, sino para evitar oxidaciones.
El de plomería sí tiene partículas conductoras que te van a complecar la vida y hay que limpiarlo muy bien en caso de usarlo.

Saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 9, 2010)

octavio2 dijo:


> ¿ese flux es buen aislante?
> Porque el que uso yo,me produce cortocircuitos si no lo limpio bien.
> Yo uso el decapante que se usan los fontaneros para soldar tubos de cobre.



Yo uso el mismo, hay dos uno en pasta y otro liquido,  el liquido moja APENAS la punta del estaño por que te vuelve loco sino, se te mete entre las pistas y no se va mas hasta que se seque, lo mismo para el que viene en pasta, fijate que unos post mas arriba se hablo mas o menos de lo mismo, apenas como si fuera un granito de arena por que cuando lo calentas se te dispersa.
Un abrazo


----------



## tatajara (Sep 12, 2010)

Una pregunta gente a los que son de rosario o compran cosas en rosario 
Alguien consiguió y compro la resina en electrónica Jiménez, es la que esta en santa fe al 1500 
Si es así cuanto mas o menos le salio 
Espero su respuesta
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> Una pregunta gente a los que son de rosario o compran cosas en rosario ....



En la parte superior de esta página donde dice "*Buscar en Tema*", escribís "Rosario"

Y te aparece, por ejemplo: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/334413/


----------



## aiutzeler (Sep 30, 2010)

octavio2
Fijate si la conseguís con estos sinónimos
Resina de Ámbar, Anhidrido Abiético, Resina de pino, Rosín.
Pedila en farmacias que hagan formulas magistrales, o en fabricass de pinuras, también en droguerías


----------



## pedrolovalencia (Oct 1, 2010)

En España, el lugar apropiado para encontrar la Colofonía es en las droguerías tradicionales, quedan pocas, pero todavía hay, en Barcelona no tengo idea, pero en Valencia hay varias, por ello entiendo que en BCN tiene que haber muchas más.

por internet mira aquí http://www.totenart.com/

Saludos.

Pedrolo (Valencia)


----------



## octavio2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Al final la encontre,en una tienda muy muy escondida a 50 metros de mi casa 
por si a alguien le interesa esta en :Mestre casals i martorell,20 Barcelona.
Venden la cantidad que uno quiera a unos 5.3 euros el quilo ,y tambien tienen alcohol isopropilico
a casi 9 euros litro.Aqui el nombre mas comun es "goma arabica" o "pez de castilla",y en el ticket ponia "colofonia dalmau" .


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 3, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Es lo que utilizo para desoldar, con un trozo de malla de cable de TV, lo empapo y a desoldar, sobretodo integrados. Barato y rapido cuando le coges el truco.



Hola.

He visto esto y yo tengo malla, y dices que la empapas con alcohol 96º y desuelda????

Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2010)

VladimiroTotal dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> He visto esto y yo tengo malla, y dices que la empapas con alcohol 96º y desuelda????
> 
> Saludos...





tiopepe123 dijo:


> Es lo que utilizo para desoldar, con un trozo de malla de cable de TV, lo empapo y a desoldar, sobretodo integrados. Barato y rapido cuando le coges el truco.



@tiopepe123 se refiere a empapar un trozo de malla con *Flux*, no solo alcohol.


----------



## Natanjimenez (Oct 3, 2010)

saludos alguien publico una foto de como queda las tarjetas al final del proceso???


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2010)

Natanjimenez dijo:


> saludos alguien publico una foto de como queda las tarjetas al final del proceso???


Buen producto, mala foto.
​


----------



## Natanjimenez (Oct 3, 2010)

saludos Fogonazo muy amable en responder! y como podria yo lograr que el acabo tenga un colo de mi preferencia?? ¿y la soldadura porque quedo asi? por mal pulso o por la pasta?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2010)

Natanjimenez dijo:


> .... ¿y la soldadura porque quedo asi? por mal pulso o por la pasta?


Ambas.
El Flux mejora la "Fluidez" del estaño al adherirse al cobre, se distribuye mucho más y mas fácilmente que sin el.


----------



## Natanjimenez (Oct 3, 2010)

y como se comporta con metalizados y con doble cara si la pregunta es torpe me disculpa no soy muy ducho en el tema solo quiero dar un buen acabado a mi humildes PCB


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2010)

Natanjimenez dijo:


> y como se comporta con metalizados y con doble cara si la pregunta es torpe me disculpa no soy muy ducho en el tema solo quiero dar un buen acabado a mi humildes PCB


Un PCB de doble-cara son 2 PCB´s pegadas entre sí, así que NO hay diferencia.
Respecto a los metalizados, depende de que material se emplee en la metalización, en general Siempre mejora los resultados de la soldadura con estaño.


----------



## Natanjimenez (Oct 10, 2010)

saludos Fogonazo

me di la tarea de buscar el químico aquí es conocido como Pez rubia pero preguntando a unos colegas me dicen que con alcohol no sirve para pasta sino como flux y en la red me di cuenta que hay una incongruencia de lo que es una cosa y otra ahora yo estoy confundido y espero que me puedas ayudar ¿Flux es la pasta que uno usa como ayudante para la soldadura? ¿proyecto para impreso se le echa alcohol o Thinner? se hizo una mezcla de los dos pero creo no se la voy a echar hasta esperar que se seque entonces la pregunta es cuanto tiempo debe secar??


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2010)

Natanjimenez dijo:


> ....preguntando a unos colegas me dicen que con alcohol no sirve para pasta sino como flux


¿ Como se llama el post ?


> y en la red me di cuenta que hay una incongruencia de lo que es una cosa y otra ahora yo estoy confundido y espero que me puedas ayudar ¿Flux es la pasta que uno usa como ayudante para la soldadura? ¿proyecto para impreso se le echa alcohol o Thinner? se hizo una mezcla de los dos pero creo no se la voy a echar hasta esperar que se seque entonces la pregunta es cuanto tiempo debe secar??



Es la misma cosa.
Dentro del alambre de estaño-plomo que empleas para soldar viene la resina en forma sólida.

*Vista del alambre estaño-Plomo para soldadura en electrónica*







Dentro de los orificios que estas viendo se encuentra la resina en forma sólida​
El post trata sobre como hacer un líquido en base a resina como para "Pintar" las placas, que también sirve para proteger (Del óxido) y facilitar soldaduras posteriores.

El tiempo de secado depende de la concentración de resina en el alcohol, a mayor concentración, mayor tiempo.
El thinner NO es apto para esto porque ataca a varios tipos de componentes de las placas.


----------



## kal00 (Oct 10, 2010)

Entonces la resina/colofonia es *exactamente lo mismo *que la pasta de soldar que te venden en las electronicas y que te viene con el cautin? ¿Sólo tomo esa pasta sólida y la pongo en un bote con alcohol isopropílico? Si es así, entonces es mucho más fácil de conseguir, yo pensé que era otro tipo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> Entonces la resina/colofonia es *exactamente lo mismo *que la pasta de soldar que te venden en las electronicas ......


*OjO* al piojo *NO* todo es lo mismo.
Algunas pastas como las de las fotos son "Decapantes" , limpian la superficie a soldar mediante algún componente ácido, estas pasta a la larga provocan oxidación en la PCB y/o componente.
Leer la parte donde dice "_Evitar el contacto con la piel_"

El flux en base a resina es "Inocuo", solo forma una capa protectora que evita la oxidación futura y facilita la soldadura.

¿ Como se diferencian ?
La resina al calentarse con el soldador (Cautín) emana un aroma agradable como a resina de pino, la pasta decapante es de olor "Acre" bastante desagradable.


----------



## kal00 (Oct 10, 2010)

Gracias por tu explicación Fogonazo. Nunca he entendi bien como se usan esos decapantes. Se pasan las patas del componente o en su defecto la soldadura en la pasta antes de soldar no? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> Gracias por tu explicación Fogonazo. Nunca he entendi bien como se usan esos decapantes. Se pasan las patas del componente o en su defecto la soldadura en la pasta antes de soldar no? Gracias.


Primero mojas o untas, según sea líquido o grasa el decapante en el lugar donde va a soldar, luego aplicas el soldador, el calor activa la función decapante.


----------



## Natanjimenez (Oct 11, 2010)

saludos mi pregunta es en cuanto tiempo se  seca dame un tiempo estimado en horas


----------



## Cacho (Oct 11, 2010)

Depende de la cocentración de resina (más resina, más tarda) y de la temperatura (más calor, menos tiempo).

Una opción es darle con el secador de pelo para acelerar el asunto, o meterlo en el hormo, o con una pistola de calor o (como algunos animales como yo ) con un soldador por aire.
Yo los seco en 10-20 min así.

De nada y dale con un secador de pelo un rato si estás apurado... A temperatura ambiente es más que lógico que tarde entre bastante y mucho.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 14, 2010)

la idea es que NO se evapore, tiene que quedar liquido, cosa de pasarlo bien con un pincelito. el alcohol se evapora sobre la placa







y vuelvo a poner las fotos de la resina para el que no la conoce













la misma resina fundida (asi la venden en casas de elctronica y musica)






saludos


----------



## Alerce (Oct 21, 2010)

tiene un muy buen aspecto,aqui en chile esta resina se conoce como pecastilla o pez Castilla, pero todavia no he logrado conserguirla, me gustaria hacer algunas pruebas...

saludos...


----------



## Robertek (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola Felicito a todos por sus aportes principalmente a fogonazo por el post mi duda es la siguiente: si quiero hacer reflow a un notebook, este flux preparado me sirve? pero se aplica antes o despues del procedimiento de reflow? alguien me puede aconsejar como aplicarlo (he leido que con jeringa es correcto?) y que ventajas y desventajas tiene usar este flux en un reflow?
Gracias de antemano 
Roberto


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 2, 2010)

supongo que usando este tipo de flux en el reflow se puede llegar a quemar la resina, pero solo estoy suponiendo, nunca solde de esa forma


----------



## Robertek (Nov 2, 2010)

Gracias zeta por responder lo que sucede es que he visto videos en donde con una jeringa con una aguja delgada aplican flux entre el chip y la placa despues le aplican calor, esa era mi duda si este flux de fogonazo sirve para ese procedimiento y que ventajas tiene, también he visto flux orgánico que lo venden:Flux Organico en Jeringa de 20ml   cual es la diferencia entre ese flux orgánico y esta preparación que posteo fogonazo

Gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 2, 2010)

este flux es completamente liquido, no se que tipo de flux habras visto vos en los vids. 

este es flux organico, ya que la resina es de arbol, por lo tanto organica jeje

pero te recuerdo, completamente liquida.

ante la duda hace una prueba

saludos


----------



## talante (Nov 30, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> la idea es que NO se evapore, tiene que quedar liquido, cosa de pasarlo bien con un pincelito. el alcohol se evapora sobre la placa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muy buenas fotos, por lo que ví eramos pocos los "iniciados" y/o "alquimistas" que la conocíamos. En serio ahora, excelente, además noté que a veces no nos entendemos por pequeñas diferencias de idioma o mas bien de la manera que llamamos alguna cosa. Estos intercambios de mensaje ayudan a entendernos,


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola, no creo que sea spam (ya que yo no me beneficio) pero en Villa Martelli (a pocas cuadras de Capital Federal) se consiguen la resina y el alcohol a buen precio (comparado con Merc Libre) 
El precio de la resina colofonia es de $26.70 + i.v.a. x kilo
El precio del alcohol isopropílico es de $14.26 + i.v.a. x litro
SERAIN, JUAREZ S.A.
(011) 4761-0771 ·  4760-1646


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 3, 2010)

hola les cuento para soldar placas recomiendo flux pero para soldar cables pueden ser 0.25 0.50 hasta calibres grandes uso decapante liquido se usa para plomeria sirve mucho ya que la punta queda bien limplia y se puede estañar mejor yo mojo la punta antes de soldar y todos los cables que tenga que soldar tambien despues subo fotos del probucto aca en argentina es muy barato por 100ml gaste $4 pesos argentinos


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 3, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> hola les cuento para soldar placas recomiendo flux pero para soldar cables pueden ser 0.25 0.50 hasta calibres grandes uso decapante liquido se usa para plomeria sirve mucho ya que la punta queda bien limplia y se puede estañar mejor yo mojo la punta antes de soldar y todos los cables que tenga que soldar tambien despues subo fotos del probucto aca en argentina es muy barato por 100ml gaste $4 pesos argentinos



Es excelente para unir cables, pero para las pistas a veces es contra producente, ya que "calculo" que debe tener agua o algo asi y se te mete entre las pistas y te quedan en corto, yo para que no me pase mojo apeeeeenitas la punta del estaño con el decapante, pero que limpia limia jajaja.
Fabioguarin, anda agregandole mas alcohol, se seca rapido pero no al instante, si queres que se seque al instante diluilo con thiner, pero solo para el pcb, si mojas los componentes con thiner alguno lo vas a hacer pelota seguro.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2010)

Ojo con esos decapantes, que en general dejan residuos conductores. En plomería esas cosas no molestan, pero en un circuito electrónico...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Dic 4, 2010)

Buenas. 

He visto que muchos tienen *problemas con el SECADO del flux* una vez aplicado a la placa... Entonces, sugiero que prueben como hago yo, una forma que me da excelentes resultados.
El flux, no lo preparo con alcohol isopropílico porque no tengo, lo hago con alcohol común (etílico), el de 96°.
Sobre la cantidad de flux, lo primero que hago es echar apenas un poquito de alcohol en una tapita de algún aerosol (que sea de punta chata, para poder apoyarla al revés) y de a poco voy poniendo resina colofonia con una cucharita de te, y mientras mezclando. La cantidad la indica el color del flux, cuanto más amarillo más puro, pero tarda más en secar.

Sobre el tema del secado, es muy simple. Yo antes lo hacía con el secador de pelo; pero veía que aún así tardaba mucho en secar, y como yo *soy muy impaciente* , tuve que buscar otro método.
Muy fácil, *con un velador chico*, o lámpara (como quieran llamarlo) con un foco de poca potencia (25W está bien), pongo el foco bien pegado de la placa (dejando una distancia prudente) y el mismo calor que irradia seca de manera muy rápida el flux aplicado anteriormente...
Para mi esta es la mejor manera, *en menos de 10' el flux está seco* y se puede tocar sin que pegotee las manos...

Espero les sirva mi consejo.
Saludos! 

PS: Agradezco al usuario de este foro que me regaló resina colofonia, todavía me queda un montón y lo tengo bien guardado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2010)

Como dijo Fogonazo, filósofo contemporáneo discípulo de Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.)

Solución de alcohol con poca resina seca rápido y forma una capa mas fina.
Solución de alcohol con mucha resina tarda en secar, pero forma una película mas gruesa.


----------



## electrodin (Dic 4, 2010)

Muy buena historia, no sabía eso de la colofonia, muy interesante.
Gracias a este tutorial yo también tengo mi flux, aqui en perú lo conseguí como brea rubia, y con el alcohol isopropílico esta genial.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 4, 2010)

¿El alcohol isopropílico se consigue en farmacias?

Y por eso de la impaciencia, no tiene nada que ver, apuesto que es mejor el secado con calor intenso como el de una lámpara. Uso alcohol común porque no tengo isopropílico. Pero cuando consiga lo hago así.

Alcohol isopropílico.
Ah, y por lo de la capa muy fina, tengo el flux bien liviano, y le paso varias veces entre secado y secado, generalmente 3 veces, y queda muy bien. Brillante y protegido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> ¿El alcohol isopropílico se consigue en farmacias?.......


Nones, droguerías industriales.

*Alcohol Isopropílico en Bahía Blanca*


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2010)

Ahí falta una, la más barata de por acá (por lo menos de las que encontré). Nunca me acuerdo el nombre, pero es algo como "Química Industrial Bahiense", está en Moreno al 2100.

Si no, te vas a Ferretería Centro (Roca y Estomba) y pedís el alcohol (alrededor de $20/l), la resina (no me acuerdo, compré hace mucho 1kg, no había más chico) y un besito de la vendedora. Tienen todo eso y a buen precio, pero si te atiende uno de los muchachos... lo del besito es opcional  (es que te los cobran más caro )

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 4, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ahí falta una, la más barata de por acá (por lo menos de las que encontré). Nunca me acuerdo el nombre, pero es algo como "Química Industrial Bahiense", está en Moreno al 2100.
> 
> Si no, te vas a Ferretería Centro (Roca y Estomba) y pedís el alcohol (alrededor de $20/l), la resina (no me acuerdo, compré hace mucho 1kg, no había más chico) y un besito de la vendedora. Tienen todo eso y a buen precio, pero si te atiende uno de los muchachos... lo del besito es opcional  (es que te los cobran más caro )
> 
> Saludos.



Me encanta porque todos me hablan de Bahía como si quedara a la vuelta de la esquina... 
Yo NO vivo en Bahía Blanca, vivo en Pigüé, una "ciudad" que está a unos 130Km al norte de Bahía. Conozco a algunos de por allá porque he hecho algunos viajecitos y ellos han venido a casa, pero no vivo en esa ciudad (aunque desearía vivir ahí).

Bueno, voy a preguntar, por acá también hay una distribuidora de "Química Industrial Bahiense", que es donde mi viejo compra el ácido clorhídrico para limpiar las piscinas...

Gracias igual, Fogonazo y Cacho por los datos.
Cacho me dijo que prepare el flux con alcohol común , y le hice caso nomas... 

Saludos!


----------



## luisguillermou (Dic 22, 2010)

yo fabrique flux con resina colofonia, aca en chile se llama pezcastilla y en vez de usar alcohol isopropilico use alcohol desnaturalizado osea alcohol para heridas al 90%,y me quedo perfecto


----------



## ortolan (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola, compañeros de Nobles, (primer post en el foro)

Aquí utiliza las siguientes proporciones:

-100 gramos de resina BREU
-1.000 ml de disolvente
-10 Ml pigmento verde

Pero esta proporción tiene sus ventajas y desventajas, y el problema es el tiempo de secado del barniz, con el fin de contener más de resina, pero se necesitará tiempo para sanar. Y poniendo más solvente de secado es rápido, pero el más delgado de la capa de cobertura.

Investigar la historia de los primeros barnices utilizados para medir 1 / 10 (resina o disolvente) recubrimientos hoy en día contienen conservantes, bacterias y otros para conservar el producto.

A continuación el resultado de que empecé a usar, 1 / 10 de acetona y 1 / 30 con disolvente 92GL ALCOHOL común. El resultado fue la aplicación con aerógrafo (SAGM 0,25 mm) pero con cepillo de cerdas suaves también logra buenos resultados.



Se trata de una opción de bajo costo, ya que no resisten el alcohol o solvente y que puede acelerar el secado en horno a 70 ° C durante 20 minutos y dejar enfriar antes de tocar la placa.

Saludos a todos.

Marcio R. Ortolan - Brasil


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 2, 2011)

A mi me dio muy buen resultado, y como tacaño que soy le hice caso a ezavalla y use alcohol 96% y va como piña  .

Dato util que ya habian dado, para aquellos que le cueste conseguir la resina, en las casas de musica se puede conseguir, lo usan para el mantenimiento de las cuerdas de los violines.


----------



## Kamuss (Ene 4, 2011)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ay...
> El señor de la antorcha y el gorro negro no se pone contento con cosas así. Mirá que estás dándole una caja de fósforos a un pirómano.
> 
> Te contesto con una pregunta: ¿Qué pintura se usa en las máscaras antisolder?.
> ...



precisamente es lo que no se!  estaba revisando unos foros de serigrafía y se emplea un tipo de esmalte epoxico que es resistente a las altas temperaturas, lo pregunto y quiero aclarar porque realmente me interesa el uso intesivo que se le pueda dar y como pudiera en dado caso emplearse con la serigrafía utilizando bastidores y demás.. entonces antes de ponerme a inventar (con la respectiva perdida de material, tiempo y esfuerzo) le pregunto a los que saben.. ven el porque de mi preguntadera?.. bueno nuevamente mis disculpas si cause algun disgusto o molestia!!.. que pasen buen dia!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2011)

Kamuss dijo:


> precisamente es lo que no se!


¡Te contestaste vos mismo!


Kamuss dijo:


> ...se emplea un tipo de esmalte epoxico que es resistente a las altas temperaturas


Esto otro está diseñado para fundirse a cierta temperatura, justo lo contrario a lo que vos buscás

Además, no trates de usarlo para serigrafía, esto no es esmalte ni pintura (se pone pegajoso rápido).

Saludos


----------



## ortolan (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola, compañeros;

La resina de laca BREU base, no es más que una solución casera.

No volver a presentarse al alcohol, o en temperaturas superiores a 25 ° C

--------------------/ / --------------------

Las tintas que se utilizan en el PCB (el precio que pagué la última solicitud)

- Etch Resist (para el diseño de impresión está erosionando) R $ 33.21 cada
Tinta resistente a los ácidos sintéticos, generalmente en azul y gris, se debe aplicar con la tela de la pantalla de seda tejido con hilos de 120 a 150, la densidad de pasta.

http://www.augesilk.com.br/p-644-tin...st-900-ml.aspx

- SOLDADURA RESISTIR TINTA T-20 - 900 ml VERDE-C / CATALYST (máscara de la soldadura) R $ 77.05 cada

http://www.augesilk.com.br/p-642-tin...20-900-ml.aspx

Pintura epoxi de dos componentes se deben aplicar con la tela de la pantalla de seda, tejidos de hilados 90, curado en horno a 150 grados durante 40 minutos para resistir la soldadura y solvente.

TINTA IMAPOX 800 a 900 ml-EXTRA BLANCO OPACO 801 (título de los componentes) R $ 78.00 cada

http://www.augesilk.com.br/p-725-tin...00-900-ml.aspx

Pintura epoxi de dos componentes se deben aplicar con la tela de la pantalla de seda, tejidos de hilados 90, la curación definitiva en 72 horas o 40 minutos en el horno a 100 º C

Hoy en día gran parte utilizan tintas UV, lo que facilita la fabricación permite la fabricación de tableros profesionales en cuestión de minutos.

Sin embargo, una inversión es alto, debido a la cantidad de pintura se puede comprar (cada 900 ml puede) y la vida es de 1 año a 2 años como máximo.

Y una lata de 900 ml que usted puede hacer todos los días y llegará a bordo de 2 años y no se utilizó la mitad de la lata y el resto se pierde.


----------



## JuanAlamo (Ene 10, 2011)

En Brasil yo use tintas que se www.cifacil.com.br cámaras. Nunca tuve dolores de cabeza con circuitos impresos. El Foro: www.fastpcb.com.br

¿Ortolan utiliza estas tintas?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 4, 2011)

amm y que pasa si compro la pintura UV, y solo la seco con luz UV, no se supone que solo asi ya deve aguantar altas temperaturas y los solventes????
otra cosa, pienso serigrafiar el soldermask con tinta UV pero cada tinta que veo se ve muy obsucra y no se cual comprar o como se pida la que es un poco mas transparente, esque no quiero que el PCB sea un cuadro de tinta que no deja ver las pistas, alguien sabria algo???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## destroyer858 (Jun 28, 2011)

sirve el alcohol isopropilico al 70%? es lo que por aca se consigue normalmente en las farmacias


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 28, 2011)

Colofonia-pez de cartilla:Resina  sólida, parda o amarillenta, residuo de la destilación  de la trementina . Se emplea en farmacia , en la fabricación de barnices  y para dar adherencia al arco de algunos instrumentos de cuerda . También es el componente fundamental de la resina usada en soldadura  de estaño  en electrónica.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 28, 2011)

destroyer858 dijo:


> sirve el alcohol isopropilico al 70%? es lo que por aca se consigue normalmente en las farmacias




supongo que el otro 30% es agua????

entonces usa medicinal


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yo utilizo el clásico flux en aerosol trasparente. pero tambien hago mi propio flux como han comentado en este tema, una vez que está listo le pongo tinta al alcohol de esa que se utiliza para recargar los fibrones, le pongo hasta que se tiñe parejo toda la resina, así me hice varios frascos chicos para proteger/teñir las placas a gusto y puedo soldar perfectamente sobre el flux de color.


----------



## ANNERIS (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola.. mi consulta es porque el estaño no se esta adhiriendo a la placa cuando estoy soldando los componentes... ?? será *POR-*q*UE* el estaño esta viejo o algo asi??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2011)

ANNERIS dijo:


> Hola.. mi consulta es porque el estaño no se esta adhiriendo a la placa cuando estoy soldando los componentes... ?? será *POR-*q*UE* el estaño esta viejo o algo asi??



Si el estaño no se adhiere al cobre, muy posiblemente se deba a que el cobre se encuentra muy sucio u oxidado, falta de temperatura del soldador o pésima calidad del estaño.
El estaño NO se envejece 

Busca información en el Foro sobre "Decapantes" para soldadura con estaño.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## elPediRnR (Jul 21, 2011)

queria agruegar algo por si las moscas... 
nose si ya lo han dicho pero aviso para el que quiera hacer este flux, a la resina yo la consegui por "resina clara" en la drogueria la vendian asi, no conocian el termino colofonia...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 22, 2011)

No, el flux es como el barniz cuando no ha secado, y despues de aplicarlo se seca normal pero no endurece asi, ademas de derrite, yo lo aplico poniendo una piedrita de flux y alcohol en un recipiente y luego humedesco el trapo con eso y lo aplico, se seca, queda normal y al soldar queda muy bien, al final lavo la tarjeta con tiner y un sepillo inservible y ya
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## g.corallo (Jul 22, 2011)

pero tambien es bueno dejarle el flux asi a la larga protege el circuito del oxido


----------



## nicolas (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola les hago una pregunta... que tal si al flux se le agraga tinta de las que se le ponen a los marcadores de pizzarra??


----------



## Limbo (Ago 4, 2011)

> Hola les hago una pregunta... que tal si al flux se le agraga tinta de las que se le ponen a los marcadores de pizzarra??


Yo he probado anilina (Tinte para ropa) y tinta china de color pero no queda muy bien, solo las esquinas quedan verdes, pero la solucion es mas bien transparete. Aunque hay gente que le funciona, yo no lo consigo... alguien que l ehay afuncionado puede decirme que relaciuon de tinte flux hacen?


----------



## talante (Ago 6, 2011)

Una pregunta: porque es tan importante darle color, no veo la importancia, pues las plaquetas quedan encerradas en una caja cuando terminamos. 
Si veo (y siempre lo hice) proteger las pistas, pero ¿que ventaja me dá darle color?


----------



## Tavo (Ago 6, 2011)

talante dijo:


> Una pregunta: porque es tan importante darle color, no veo la importancia, pues las plaquetas quedan encerradas en una caja cuando terminamos.
> Si veo (y siempre lo hice) proteger las pistas, pero ¿que ventaja me dá darle color?



Lo del color es pura estética, creo. Yo tengo preparado el flux siempre transparente, bah, del color de la resina. Una vez intenté ponerle tinta para teñirlo, pero no dio resultado... 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Lo del color es pura estética, creo.


Creés bien.

En este caso lo que se hace es simular una máscara antisolder (lo verde que traen las placas industriales) que se hace con pinturas especiales y sirven para que el estaño no se pegue en donde no debe durante el soldado por ola o el que usen en la fábrica.
Además, de paso, protege las pistas del óxido .

Darle ese colorcito a las placas hechas en casa les da un... qué sé yo. Hay gente a la que le gusta eso.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2011)

En las casas donde se vende tinta para serigrafia, se consigue el material para máscara antisoldante, verde, roja y no recuerdo que otro color, se suele aplicar por serigrafia


----------



## Tardobass (Ago 7, 2011)

¿Qué tan buena es la máscara antisolder?
He dudado en comprarla ya que no se muy bien como se maneje. Además tengo la duda de si se aplica en toda la tarjeta o se deja libre de pintura los lugares a soldar  :O


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 8, 2011)

NO no no no no, la mascara de antisolder, es con una pintura especial, muy cara y que solo en algunos lugares se consigue (por ejemplo colombia), y por lo mismo de estos problemas algunos se resignan a no poner la mascara de antisolder, solo una placa bien hecha y un poco de flux para que se vea bien, y es mejor que perfecto.

http://www.mundotronic.com.ar/foro/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=254

En ese link que dejo, es solo para que te des una idea, amigo Tardobass, de como se ve un PCB bien armado, desde la creación del PCB con fluz, hasta el buen armado

PD: Dice que se uso FLUX en aerosol, pero se puede usar tambien el que se enseña a hacer en este tema


----------



## Tardobass (Ago 8, 2011)

Orales Mastondonte Man!! 
Esa placa se ve increíble te quedó muy profesional 
Creo q probaré también este método. Yo nunca he puesto algo a mis placas la verdad, pero pensaba ponerles Laca transparente, veré también que tal funciona


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 8, 2011)

Tardobass dijo:


> te quedó muy profesional



Bueno fuera, bueno en realidad me quedan masomenos asi, el truco esta en dejarla bien limpia de grasa antes de aplicar el flux.

PD:Esa placa no la hice yo, pero las mias quedan igual


----------



## ixak1 (Sep 4, 2011)

JE ! Despues de leer toooodo, me doy cuenta que algunas de las deducciones que hice son totalmente correctas, yo usaba la colofonia para soldar, limpiar e incluso sujetar algunos componentes, o en el caso de que se levante la pista pegarla otra ves, es casi casi igual de util que el WD-40, incluso sirve para hacer una lampara con luz amarilla , especificamente la que venden en las tiendas como yamaha ( de musica etc etc ) de super mega archi alta pureza jaja, pero el color ambar me gusta. compre la mas barata que tenían y me funciona bien, todavía tengo la misma piedra ( y unas mas guardadas ), la cosa es que hacer el flux implica ocupar un espacio más y para mi es más facil ( como ya algunos comentaron ) remojar con un poco de alohol y waláaa ! ...  

Pero como yo queria que quedara un poco gruesa la capa de colofonia despues me fije que quedaba pegajosa, asi que como es debido; tome mi pistola de calor y derreti la capa de resina sobre la tarjeta, el resultado fue genial 



En lo personal no me gusta meterle colores, siento que es como tratar de ser alguien que no soy, o llenar de leds azules mi carcancha todo para que se vea más "deportiva" ( rápido y furioso .. ), inclusive puede salir contraproducente si no se tiene cuidado de la tinta que se use.
Por ahí vi que vendian el "anti-solder" para impresora laser y claro ! era UV, una pelicula que según entiendo se imprime, se pega, se pone en la insoladora y al despegarse queda la mascara, ¿estoy en lo correcto? no me parecia tan caro. ( buscaré de nuevo ). 

Y como siempre, es bueno contribuir para mejorar.. 

Han notado que las puntas con las que vienen la mayoria de los cautines economicos son una desgracia de basura? hasta hace algun tiempo comenze a usar puntas según bañadas en estaño ( según steren ) y pues sigo con la misma punta de alta duracion hace como 8 meses y sigue igual . mientas que a las otras normalitas tenia que sacarles filo a cada rato jajaja .. , creo que este flux y esas puntas son la combinacion perfecta.

Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Sep 5, 2011)

Apenas colocada una capa siempre quedara pegajoso, despues de un tiempo se seca y no queda pegajosa para nada, si desean acelerar el secado a 15 minutos o menos deben iluminarla con una lampara incandescente (de filamento) de 40 ó 60 W a unos 20/30 centimetros y en menos de 15 minutos parece comprada.

También se puede secar mas rápido aún con la pistola de aire caliente, pero no lo he probado. 

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## phavlo (Sep 5, 2011)

también se podría probar con una bipin que levantan bastante temperatura en poco tiempo a una cierta distancia el proceso de secado tardaría menos que con una lampara común de filamento.


----------



## J2C (Sep 6, 2011)

Con todas las lamparas que levanten bastante temperatura tipo "Bipin", Halogenas, etc., deberan probar cada uno de Uds. el mejor tiempo sin que les fria la PCB (plaqueta) realizada.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 6, 2011)

El horno de la cocina funciona bien, lo enciendo, calienta un poco, lo apago y meto la placa, mientras preparo unos mates.
Otras opciones secador de pelo, pistola de calor, hornos electricos.
Saludos


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Nov 27, 2011)

una pregunta, la mezcla queda de color amarillo segun lei todo el post, entonces si tengo mi placa ya pintada de verde, el flux solo haria q*UE* el color de mi placa solo se opaque, estoy en lo cierto??


----------



## Limbo (Nov 27, 2011)

> el flux solo haria q el color de mi placa solo se opaque, estoy en lo cierto??


Ni eso, simplemente brillara mas. El flux es transparente cuando lo aplicas en una fina capa.


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 27, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Ni eso, simplemente brillara mas. El flux es transparente cuando lo aplicas en una fina capa.



Depende también del color de la resina, las hay amarillas y marrones oscuras. Mi flux lo hice con resina amarillo claro y disolví un poco menos de la proporción 50g en 125ml.
Queda líquido pero forma una capa más gruesa que el flux comercial (contactflux), en un día se seca y queda sin pegote la tacto aunque queden las huellas dactilares dibujadas, creo que es grasitud.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 27, 2011)

> epende también del color de la resina, las hay amarillas y marrones oscuras.


En este post se habla de la colofonia que yo sepa es resina de pino concretamente, y no creo que varie mucho la tonalidad.


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 29, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> En este post se habla de la colofonia que yo sepa es resina de pino concretamente, y no creo que varie mucho la tonalidad.



Yo tengo 2 colofonias, una la compre en una casa de musica y es oscura, la otra en China y es clara. Aparte hay que tener en cuenta que la naturaleza no es exacta!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 29, 2011)

si la colofonia es muy oscura es por que la quemaron al derretirla.

de seguro la de la casa de musica te la vendieron en una latita

saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 23, 2011)

SERGIOD: no aun no la eh conseguido, dehecho hoy pase por una tlapaleria-ferreteria y el tipi nisiquiera la conoce (asi me pasa en todos lados, no la conocen).

FOGONAZO: Gracias por el link pero aun por internet sigo sin encontrar nada 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 23, 2011)

osk_rin dijo:
			
		

> de que parte de mexico eres mastodonte man?
> 
> yo soy de tamaulipas y solo voy a la ferreteria y la pido como brea por 5 pesos me dan una buena cantidad de resina
> 
> saludos.



Hola amigo, soy del Estado De Mexico y si cruzo una avenida estoy en el DF  vivo en Nezahualcoyotl.

PD: Como la pides??? yo les digo "piedra de resina de colofonia"




			
				Hamt dijo:
			
		

> pasa lo mísmo con el acohol?



Asi es amigo, si pasa lo mismo con el alcohol solo que cuando se evapora, el flux se endurece.

De hecho creo que Fogonazo dijo que podias utiliar cualquier solvente solo que el recomendaba el alcohol isopropilico porque en caso de dar una pasada de flux despues de soldar y si le cae a algun componente, este tipo de alcohol no despinta la pintura de resistencias, etc.

PD: El alcohol isopropilico yo lo compre en STEREN, lo venden en aerosol pero si hechas unos aerosolasos a una botella, seguro lo obtienes liquido.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## talante (Dic 26, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> Y de donde sacarias un pedacito de piedra de colofonia??? en todo caso pues si ya la tengo de una vez la uso
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 Tenés razón, pero mi madre tenía una academia de ballet, y yo, que no bailaba,pero me encargaba de la iluminación y sonido de sus festivales de fin de curso, pedía a alguna de las chicas un pedacito del que usaban para poner en sus zapatillas y no resbalar. (pueden envidiar esa parte de mi vida en mi lejana juventud)


----------



## oscar1102 (Feb 4, 2012)

Un dato curioso. Fui como a 20 ferreterías pidiendola por los diferentes nombre(colofonia, pez de castilla ,brea de pino...) y los vendedores ni idea. Un amigo me paso el de dato de que se pide como "esas piedras que usan los deportistas y los bailarines para pasarle al piso o al calzado asi no se resbala, tambien la muelen para pasarsela en las manos. Volví a una de esas tantas ferreterías y la pedí de ese modo, aunque ya resignado de no conseguirla y asi la conseguí. Así que intenten así. Suerte


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 6, 2012)

Simplemente me saco el sombrero y agradezco a Fogonazo por semejante post.

En los últimos meses estuve usando bastante este flux casero y realmente funciona muy bien, ayuda enormemente a proteger los PCB caseros y cumple con la función más importante que es facilitar el soldado de los componentes tanto de inserción como los SMD. 

La verdad no sabría decir que tan bueno es en comparación con uno comercial, ya que solamente usé uno de este tipo un par de veces, pero por lo menos ayuda enormemente la tarea de soldar componentes SMD y con eso me alcanza.


----------



## begejo (Feb 15, 2012)

En Chile se le conoce como Pez de Castilla ( Pecastilla) y la venden en las ferreterías


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 15, 2012)

Para todos aquellos que no pueden encontrar la resina, tal vez les sea más fácil encontrar directamente el flux comercial, uno de ellos es "Contacflux", de la marca Delta, cuesta 5U$S aprox y lo venden las casas de electrónica:







Rinde bastante, seca en minutos y la aplicación en aerosol es muy práctica.

Al parecer lo venden en Argentina y alrededores, habría que ver en otros países qué productos comerciales se consiguen.

Saludos


----------



## CAYSER (Feb 20, 2012)

saludos,*alex26* , aquí en Perú lo conocen con el nombre de pezz y lo consigues en las ferreterías y te sugiero que busques alguna ferretería antigua.


----------



## pacotachuela (Abr 12, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que no pueden encontrar la resina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo uno de estos y lo unico "feo" que tiene, que cuesta mas soldar los componentes, pero protege muchisimo (no se sale de la placa una vez aplicado)
Es minima la cantidad que hay que aplicarle a la placa ni bien la sacamos del acido, y dsp para reforzar pueden darle una segunda mano.
Lo que si no se pasen en la primera mano porque les va a costar soldar


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 13, 2012)

Ese mismo es el que uso yo, no cuesta mas todo lo contrario lo unico que la gota de estaño queda un poco mas grande (no se en los impresos, no uso)


----------



## talante (Abr 13, 2012)

BLANI dijo:
			
		

> Necesito soldar alambre galvanizado (creo que asi se llama al alambre normal).


 
Probaste con ácido clorhidrico diluido (en un tarro de vidrio chico ponés un poco de ácido, despues le agregás 2 o 3 cm cuadrados de zinc, un pedacito Por supuesto AL AIRE LIBRE DESPIDE GASES TÓXICOS) Perdón por las mayúsculas, quedan feas, pero quería que quedara claro que respirar los gases que suelta la reacción química que se produce, es malo, muy malo.Calentás la pieza con el soldador, la mojás con un pincel (adiós pincel) y despues arrimás el soldador y el estaño. Soldé muchas chapas galvanizadas así, y si que suelda, el estaño corre y prede bien.
Y como extra, si mal no recuerdo, para soldar acero inoxidable, usabamos acido fosfórico.
Hace tiempo de esto, trabajaba en una empresa de refrigeración, pero lo del clorhidrico estoy seguro


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 20, 2012)

para el que le interese encontre esto webeando

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-146793948-resina-colofonia-de-pino-utilizado-para-cera-depilatoria-_JM_

es la que se usa para el flux


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> .....es la que se usa para el flux



Sip, tiene "Todo" el aspecto.


----------



## begejo (May 20, 2012)

Según veo resina colofonia de pino (Argentina), es muy conocida por textura y color ,lo que ocurre es que en cada país se le conoce con nombre distinto,es la misma que usan deportistas, trapecistas,violinistas etc.,acá en Chile como mencioné en post anterior se le conoce como pecastilla o pez de castilla.


----------



## sylm87 (May 24, 2012)

Hola, yo he conseguido la resina en trozos en totenart.com.
La hay tambien en polvo, pero prefiero los trozos yluego picarla un poco dentro de la bolsa con un martillo.
Lo que yo hago es mido alcohol de 96º a un peso de 105g con una báscula de precisión (aunque es liquilo lo mido por peso no por volumen de ml) y luego mido 88g de trozos de resina y lo voy echando al alcohol en una botellita de plástico poco a poco y agitandola y según se derrite echo más hasta disolver los 88g de  resina. Una vez está 100% disuelta, dejo la botella ala luz del sol a una temperatura ambiente de 25º y acada mnuto la meneo un poco así 5 minutos y ya lo tengo listo. 
Al aplicar la mezcla en el cobre y seguidamente añadir estaño hace que el estaño se espanda con rapidez en mucho menos tiempo de lo normal y además me dura todo el año! por no mas de 4€ los 500g de resina y a penas 80 centimos el alcohol y la verdad es que funciona muy bien.

Saludos!

P.D.: si lo poneis al sol antes de que se disuelva la resina se os quedará pegada en el plastico de la botella.


----------



## begejo (May 24, 2012)

Yo la disuelvo con diluyente duco y le agrego unas gotas de verde permanente y jamas he tenido problemas,eso si siempre lo aplico en ambiente ventilado,a pesar que por ahí dicen que es una babaridad,


----------



## talante (May 24, 2012)

sylm87: que precisión en la fórmula! Pero prefiero el isopropílico, el alcohol 96º supungo que es el de uso medicinal no?. Eso si, te reconozco la exactitud, yo siempre lo hice a ojo

begedo: el disolvente duco, es el thiner?. Mirá que ataca algunos plásticos. Muchas veces lo usé para limpiar alguna plaqueta, pero con precaución,una vez lo usé para limpiar una llave play-rec de un radiograbador, y me la hizo un pegote en vez de limpiarla
El verde permanente que es? (además de ser algo que deja verde las cosas, no?) Aca es un "color" o tipo de pintura (por supuesto verde) que se supone mantiene el color al sol, etc, pero es algo que se usa para ventanas, puertas, etc, ypara diluirla se usa como solvente el aguarrás, si le pones thiner se "corta".


----------



## begejo (May 24, 2012)

Talante,el thiner efectivamente es el solvente o diluyente dependiendo de las caracteristicas quimicas,pero no pretendo hacer una disertación,lo he usado por años para diluír la resina como protector de impresos,de igual forma lo he usado para remover la pintura de placas antiguas a sensores de nivel impregnados con distintos productos (duco,acrílicos sinteticos etc.) obteniendo exelentes resultados,eso si en ambiente ventilado,en cuanto al tinte se trata de un concentrado soluble al thiner o diluyente a usar que le da un tono transparente al protector,ah efectivamente remueve algunos polímeros y también algunas impresiones.


----------



## talante (May 24, 2012)

Gracias por responder tan rapido, y quedate tranquilo, estamos compartiendo o intercambiando conocimientos, si es necesario una larga disertación para dejar algo claro, bienvenida sea.
Voy a probar con thiner y resina, como pintura protectora, 
Una pregunta, hace años  (era niño; hablamos ya de prehistorai)vi limpiar la punta del soldador, que no era eléctrico, a un hojalatero, pasandola por una "piedra" blanca,  como niño curioso le pregunté y me dijo: sal de amoníaco. Con el tiempo, encontré la fórmula de la pasta coraline para soldar, y tambien lo usa. No tengo intención de fabricar pasta, pero si tener algo que limpie el soldador (el mio ya es eléctrico, por supuesto). La cuestion es, cuando pregunté,en barracas o ferreterías, que era donde el buen hombre me dijo comprarla, no saben que es. Supongo entonces, que sal de amoníaco, es la denominación no técnica de eso. Tenés idea del nombre correcto, la pregunta es para todos, 
Si alguno, por otra parte quiere hacer pasta de soldar, tengo la fórmula, aunque no es recomendable para impresos. Si bien se compra, y no es cara, si algún colega la quiere,la escribo
Yo la uso para soldaduras de unión de cables o cordones gruesos, que despues limpio, ahí si, con thiner


----------



## begejo (May 24, 2012)

Está bién, remontémonos al pasado,efectivamente por lo menos acá se le conoce (ció) como sal de amoníaco  y al limpiar el cautín  emanaba un humo blanco altamente tóxico,sería muy bueno conocer la fómula para fabricar la pasta,en mas de alguna ocasión nos servirá ya que también la uso para los mismos fines,para limpiar el cautín uso la misma resina (pecastilla) que derretí en la base del porta cautín y luego en un trocito de esponja de vidrio.


----------



## talante (May 24, 2012)

begejo dijo:


> Está bién, remontémonos al pasado,efectivamente por lo menos acá se le conoce.......


Yo también uso el sistema de resina y esponjita para el cautín, pero tengo uno grande, que cuando está en uso un rato, hace" cáscara" y termino limpiando a lija. Lo del olor y lo tóxico, estamos de acuerdo. Bueno, aquí va la receta de la pasta coraline
Primero, es justo decir que dicha receta la léi en un libro de los años 40, cuyo autor era el Sr. Segovia; y la editorial era Hobby. "100 industrias explicadas" El mérito se le da al que lo merece.
Ingredientes:Grasa = 1000 gr (1 Kg); Resina = 500 gr; Sal de amoníaco = 300 gr. y unos 300 gr (cm cúbicos) de agua.
La grasa puede ser de vacuno o cerdo, cuanto mejor calidad del producto mejor, igual conviene colarla luego de ser derretida. La resina (colofonia, brea, resina de violinista, etc, leyendo todo el foro se vé que en cada país le dicen diferente) debe estar molida; y la sal de amoníaco tambien debe estar en polvo.
Procedimiento: se necesita un recipiente generoso ( cuando calienta aumenta el volumen, casi al doble);
Una espátula o cuchara de madera, Se pone sobre el fuego, cuando la grasa comienza a fundir se va agregando la resina, revolviendo continuamente con la cuchara.Luego de un rato se presenta una efervecencia, se debe mantener esto hasta que notemos que la grasa y laresina están bien unidas (la mezcla es homogenea) Retiramos el del fuego
Con el agua y la sal de amoníaco se hace una solución saturada, Se tiene preparada al empezar el proceso, para no dejar enfriar mucho lo otro. Se mezclan, revolviendo hasta obtener una pasta color coral (rojiza), Luego la ponemos en un recipiente y en esa cantidad tenemos para soldar una vida entera creo.
Por supuesto, podemos hacer menos, reduciendo en igual cantidad los componentes. 
Aclaraciones: hacerlo al aire libre o un lugar muy ventilado, ser cuidadoso, la grasa caliente QUEMA (perdon por todas las mayúsculas juntas, es para enfatizar). Para usarla, si los objetos están muy oxidados se limpian con lija, despúes se pone un poco de pasta, y lógico estaño, soldador. Nunca la fabriqué, por que no consegui la mencionada sal, pero si utilicé otras fórmulas del libro y funcionaron bien, por eso tengo no dudo en dar por buena esta. Creo que variando ligeramente la cantidad de agua y sal de amoníaco, se puede hacer una pasta "más fuerte" o menos "fuerte". Mis conocimientos de quimica son extremadamente básicos. Bueno, eso es todo


----------



## begejo (May 25, 2012)

Gracias por el aporte,hemos aprendido algo nuevo,lo que me llama la atención es que contiene resina y sal de amoníaco,no olvides que también se soldaba con el ácido clorhidico diluído,el que mencionaste en post anterior que creo por acá le llamamos ácido muriatico.


----------



## talante (May 25, 2012)

De nada. Repito que yo nunca lo hice, aunque como dije, lo saqué de un libro, que en otras cosas me sirvió, más que mala suerte si esta fórmula era justo la equivocada. Aunque creo que es más barato comprar un tarrito de coraline o pastacoral, que es lo mismo.
respecto al ácido clorhídrico (o muríatico) también se usa aquí, pero para soldar chapas de hierro (etc), y se diluye poniendo un trocito de zinc en un poco de ácido, entonces, provocando un humo bastante tóxico, y se convierte en cloruro de zinc (lo del cloruro lo acabo de buscar en un libro, no me atribuyan grandes conocimientos  de quimica).  espero que nadie intente soldar una plaqueta con esto,
porque soldar, si que va soldar!!; pero en poco tiempo se queda sin pistas de cobre.  Se suelde lo que sea con esto hay que limpiar muy bien la zona despúes. además de que los vapores al calentar con el soldador son malos. 
Otro, quizas pueda servir. Hace años trabajé en una empresa de refrigeración comercial e industrial, y cuando se soldaba chapas de acero inoxidable se usaba ácido fosfórico, no se si se diluía con algo(no trabajé en esa sección) pero era era efectivo
bueno, seguimos por aquí


----------



## Guerrero7000 (May 26, 2012)

Hola, espero que nadie se sienta molesto pero esque resulta que en españa apenas hay información al respecto, me he dado cuenta que en los países suramericanos es donde se suele fabricar más esta composición y por eso pido experiencia.

En españa no se si es porque nos sobra el dinero o porque somos tontos no se suele fabricar flux si no que suele comprarse ya hecho, el que yo utilizo es de la marca JBC con base de agua, también he usado uno de dealextreme y otro comprado en alemania.

Como el precio de este compuesto es bastante caro he decidido hacer yo mismo mi propio flux, en el foro he visto un manual que explica como hacerlo, pero este no es el correcto para mi uso, ya que lo que hace es una especie de mejunje para soldadura con demasiada resina colofonia para impregnar la placa y que no se oxide.

Lo que yo busco es algo parecido al flux JBC o similares que expongo anteriormente, el trabajo para el que lo necesito es para el Rework, es decir, al no tener máquina de reballing ya que la electrónica es un hobby, reparo ps3 y xbox por el método del rework, es decir aplicando flux y calentando con la pistola.

No me gano la vida con esto, ya que reparo a amigos y familiares y a veces no cobro nada (casi siempre) por eso el motivo de hacer mi propio flux barato con resina colofonica, porque a veces tengo que poner de mi dinero ya que no le voy a cobrar a un familiar o amigo 5ml de flux, es absurdo.....o cobras o no cobras, pero no cobres una miseria porque quedas fatal.

Mi pregunta es que cuales son las proporciones correctas para fabricar flux con resina colofonia pero que sea líquido, efectivo, se seque rápido y que no deje residuos, que no sea espeso como el del manual del foro ya que he fabricado como dice 50gr de colofonia con 125 ml de isopropílico y es demasiado espeso, pero lo dejaré para "pintar" las placas y protegerlas de la corrosión.

Muchas gracias y saludos desde españa!


----------



## talante (May 26, 2012)

estimado guerrero7000: No sé cual sea la fórmula "exacta", te puedo contar mi experiencia, para soldar siempre usé resina sola, una piedra o polvo, o resina con isopropílico, que es mejor, o más facil de usar, ahora la proporción exacta no sé. Creo que usé la vieja fórmula  "de al ojo por ciento"; si quedaba muy espesa, un poco más de alcohol y si era muy líquida, pues le echaba más resina. Se que no suena muy técnico, pero en la práctica, te aseguro que funciona. traté siempre que quedase un poco espesa para que no chorreteara (no se corriera), del lugar que iba a soldar.
Quizás algun otro miembro del foro te pueda aportar una fórmula exacta,pero creo que es más a gusto del que la usa. Quizas si experimentas un poco encuentres una que te satisfaga.
Por otro lado, ahora pienso que quizás ahí sean caros los componentes y pienses que experimentar te sea muy oneroso, pero no precisás hacer 1 litro. Mira, yo tengo un pequeño frasco con tapa, que no llega ni a 50cc, y dura bastante. te cuento como lo uso, caliento el lugar a soldar un poco, mojo el estaño en el preparado, luego sueldo, la resina "cae" por el estaño, y la soldadura queda bien.Te das cuenta que se usa extremadamente poco por cada soldadura.  Cuando veo que se espesa mucho (el alcohol se evapora) le agrego más, y si está muy líquida, como dije, le agrego un poco de resina en polvo.
Espero que esto te sirva, cualquier duda, estoy aquí para ayudar


----------



## Guerrero7000 (May 27, 2012)

Muchas Gracias talante, pero esque el flux que yo quiero hacer no es para soldar ni proteger la placa es para rework.

Como he citado, lo necesito muy muy liquido pero efectivo ya que el método que yo uso es con una jeringa de médico lo meto entre los microprocesadores o las gráficas de los portátiles y ps3-Xbox y posteriormente aplicarle calor con la pistola para repararlos cuando sale la luz amarilla.

Como te digo actualmente uso flux comercial, uno de la marca JBC que es base de agua y otro de la marca Flussmitel con base de alcohol comprado en alemania, son especiales para este proceso de revivir consolas y portátiles que de tanto uso y al ser soldaduras lead-free sin plomo llegan a desoldarse y dejar de funcionar, haciendo este método consigues revivirlas.


----------



## faacuunndoo (May 27, 2012)

En lugar de andar comprando cosas, vayan a un bosque o simplemente a la plaza, busquen los pinos, en invierno les sale lo que algunos llaman savia, eso es la resina de pino. Yo junté de un par de pinos que hay en una escuela de donde vivo. Parece muy asqueroso y si se lo pasan por las manos se les va a complicar sacarselo es muy molesto, pero con una espátula y un plato (o una rama y otra rama, si quieren improvisar) pueden juntar bastante como para hacer una botellita de flux. Mezclan esa resina con un poco de alcohol, no importa si es isopropílico o etílico y Tará! Tenemos flux o si no prende el fuego para el asado tenemos un líquido de categoría inflamable muy alta!

CONSEJOS:
1- Si se les pega un poco en las manos primero saquense todo lo que puedan (de resina) SIN RASCAR, lo único que van a lograr es un zarpullido, toman alcohol y se lavan bien con eso, repetir varias veces si es necesario!
2- Si la resina tiene tierra o palitos o lo que sea, no intenten sacarlo con las manos! Y si lo hicieron, ver el punto 1. Hagan la mezcla con alcohol y todo. Después con un embudo (también puede ser improvisado) le ponen un pedazo de tela en forma de filtro (no se si se puede con un filtro de café, nunca lo hice) y esa tela va a atrapar todas las basuritas.
3- Mantenerlo tapado! Es muy peligroso si hay niños en la casa! Mantengalo en un lugar alto.
4- Antes de abrir la botella con la mezcla batir muy bien y mientras lo usan matenerlo tapado. Cuando terminan de trabajar limpian bien la rosca de la tapa y de la botella.

Lean todo, no lo digo por nada, es por experiencia!
No ingerir, ni aspirar vapores, creo que eso es sabido.
Un saludo y feliz soldadura!


----------



## talante (May 27, 2012)

Guerrero 7000, como leo, es algo muy específico que soldás, pero, experimentar un poco capaz que te soluciona, si mal no me equivoco, la resina en si lo que hace es impedir la oxidación que se produce al calentar, impide el contacto de las piezas con el medio ambiente, quizás no sea del todo correcto esto, pero porqué no hacés la prueba, en una placa vieja,para no estropear nada, con resina e isopropílico, y vas espezando la mezcla hasta el punto que necesitás, quizás encuentres una proporción que te convenga.

Y faacuundo, como barato tu método no tiene rival, pero el isopropílico tiene la característica de no contener agua y no absorverla del medio ambiente, como el alcohol común, por eso se prefiere, es más "limpio" y no es mucho más caro que el otro. Claro que si tenés que entregar un trabajo y no tenés iguál disolvés con whisky (pero no te lo tomes)


----------



## aquileslor (May 27, 2012)

Hola, la sal amoníaco es cloruro de amonio. Se fabricaba en panes que servían para la limpieza de los soldadores grandes. Pero ahora, por lo menos aquí en Argentina, se sigue vendiendo pero es una mezcla de cloruro de amonio con estearina, que en principio debe ayudar a la soldadura, pero es una porquería porque ensucia mas que limpia la punta del soldador. Estoy hablando de soldadores de 250 y 500 W. Se debe frotar el soldador en esa piedsra, pero se nhace un carbón negro que no permite soldar nada. Y sigo usando un trapo y la lima... 
El ácido muriático es el nombre comercial del ácido clorhídrico en bruto ( impuro) se consigue en las ferreterías porque se usa para limpiar los inodoros y los mármoles (diluído) se usa disolviendo como dijeron un pedacito de zinc. ¿Donde conseguir el zinc? Pues desarmen una pila común, D,C, doble A, etc y la cubierta metálica es cinc ( o zinc). No las recargables porque usan otra química. Se agrega zinc hasta que no disuelva mas. para el acero inox, se debe `poner menos zinc y funciona muy bien. 
Para el pincel, usar uno de cerdas plasticas que no lo ataca. Pero ojo con el calor porque se funden. 
No se debe usar este ácido en las plaquetas de PCB porque las ataca. Si hay partes de hierro, como ojalillos, etc, se usa, pero luego lavar la plaqueta con agua y una pasada final del isopropílico porque bien dijo un colega, absorbe el agua y no deja residuos.


----------



## fredd2 (May 27, 2012)

Es cierto, para los soldadores grandes no hay caso, yo los uso bastante seguido y lo mejor y mas facil que encontre fue el cepillo de acero medio fino, de echo si lo dejas encendido nada mas se forma una costra que te joroba.Probe bañarla en plata fina (la que se usa para soldar inoxidable y cosas por el estilo) e igual se forma la costra.
Saludos


----------



## talante (May 28, 2012)

la sal amoníaco es cloruro de amonio....dijo aquilestor, Te agradezco el dato, porque quise comprar y cuando decia "sal de amoníaco" me ofrecián unos productos de limpieza. Voy a intentar con cloruro de amonio, a ver si tengo suerte. tengo problemas con un soldador de 100w, que lo dejo unos minutos y hace una cáscara infernal, y darle lija, cepillo acero o lima, te saca de lo que estás haciendo, en cambio pasarlo por la piedra es más rápido, aunque lo uso poco, cuando lo hago pierdo más tiempo limpiando que soldando.
Ya que estamos con temas de soldadura les cuento esta experiencia que hice. Hace unos días leí un tutorial como soldar aluminio, con estaño, como por ejemplo:a un blindaje de aluminio  soldarle un cable para conectarlo a masa. El "secreto" era en vez de usar flux, resina etc, usar una vela. De primera pensé esto es otro de esos tutoriales o videos "truchos" hechos para molestar. Pero igual, por si las moscas lo intenté.  Tomé un trozo de lámina de aluminio, esa que se usa en la cocina para envolver algo y ponerlo al horno o a la parrilla (no me pidan receta de eso, no sé), una vela común, un cable de cobre, y por supuesto estaño, soldador.
Limpíe con una esponja la lámina, el cable con lija, calenté la zona, arrimé la vela, que se fuera derritiendo (por supuesto que apagada, se derrite con el calor del soldador) puse en el charquito el cable, más vela y luego estaño, seguí arrimando la vela hasta que el estaño
corrió, o sea soldó. retiré el soldador, dejé enfriar, y para mi sorpresa quedó perfectamente soldado. tiré del cable y se desprendío con un trozo de aluminio, o sea quedó bien firme.
La vela que usé era común, creo que de parafina, de las baratas nomás.
Si el autor del tutorial lee esto (como no creía no guarde link, hice la experiencia unos días después de leer, es más ahora dudo si no era un video, no tengo ni idea donde estaba) mis disculpas por dudar y gracias. Y bueno, es un dato que puede ser útil y hagan la prueba, si quieren, por supuesto;


----------



## alex881129 (Jun 2, 2012)

ortolan dijo:


> Olá, Nobres colegas; (primeiro post no forum)
> 
> Aqui utilizava as seguintes proporções:
> 
> ...



hola amigo, yo tengo en mi poder dos piedritas que creo que son de lo mismo que hablas, en cuba se conoce como brea rubia, pero aca en miami no la puedo conseguir en ningun lado, es que no la conocen, no tienen la menor idea de que es , yo estas dos piedras tras traje de cuba, pero aca no he podido conseguir, y a sinceramente necesito mas.
adjunto una foto para que veas a lo que me refiero.
responde y dime si conoces eso con algun nombre en ingles.
saludos y gracias por su ayuda.
Alex.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 2, 2012)

Lo puedes pedir como rosin o Colophony Resin. En las tiendas naturistas las utilizan como incienso y en las tiendas de productos quimicos como colophony.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Jun 10, 2012)

No me puedo creer que nadie haga reflow o reballing en este foro!!!!

Nadie sabría decirme qué proporción es la adecuada para hace flux al estilo "no-clean" como el jbc y demás marcas comerciales????

Es que con la proporción de 50g y 125ml sale muy espeso y no he encontrado la proporción correcta, a ver si alguien me puede decir qué proporción usar para reflow. Sería para meterlo con una jeringa de médico en las bolitas del GPU, es decir entre el gpu y la placa base del portátil.

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## begejo (Jun 10, 2012)

Tienes que ir probando,te sugiero para que obtengas resultados rápidos ,antes de mesclar muele la resina.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Jun 10, 2012)

Si, así lo hago...la dejo como en polvo.

El tema de hacer pruebas, no tengo problema ya las he hecho......Pero claro yo siempre lo veo correcto, pero no puedo saber si debajo de la GPU se queda bien o no, si se quedan restos, si se oxidarán las bolitas, si están bien pegadas....

Entonces lo que yo quiero, es que alguien que tenga más experiencia que yo y que use flux con resina colofonia para reflow o reballing, saber la proporción que usa, ya que como digo pruebas he hecho cientos pero no se realmente como se quedará en la gpu ni si será duradero....


----------



## zopilote (Jun 10, 2012)

Es preferible que te compres la pasta ya hecha, por que es mucho mejor que la de colofonia en alcohol, Ademas es mas no tienes que hacer experimentos para meterla en tu GPU.


----------



## begejo (Jun 10, 2012)

Acá va un link que te puede ayudar para saber la proporción
http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediaw...EVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--&fn=aerosol 1035.pdf



Me desayuné,cuidado con la inhalación del humito que tanto me agrada (el flux),lean esto.
http://www.occupationalasthma.com/occupational_asthma_causative_agent.aspx?id=82


----------



## zopilote (Jun 10, 2012)

Esa formula es para un aislante, no para un flux, ademas de ser caros, existen las maden in china que estan mas economicas.


----------



## abndol (Jun 13, 2012)

Que tal a todos, tengo una duda, puedo utilizar  thinner(solvente) en vez de alcohol?, porque el alcohol isopropílico lo puedo comprar pero tengo que viajar bastante para adquirirlo...


----------



## zopilote (Jun 13, 2012)

abndol dijo:


> Que tal a todos, tengo una duda, puedo utilizar  thinner(solvente) en vez de alcohol?, porque el alcohol isopropílico lo puedo comprar pero tengo que viajar bastante para adquirirlo...


Puedes usarlo con cualquir alcohol, pero este tiene que ser al 90 o 95% puro, lo pruebas quemando un poco, si comienza a burbujear, saltando mucho es que tiene agua, el alcohol de quemar tambien disuelve la colofonia.


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 11, 2012)

Pues he utilizado la Resina de Colofonia o Pez Rubia y me ha dado muy buenos resultado, además  me han durado los circuitos, pero yo disuelvo la resina con acetona o mejor dicho con removedor de uñas pero no disuelvo todo, lo que hago es coger la piedrita y con un pincel mojado de acetona froto un poco hasta que empiece a verse el barniz y de ahí lo aplico en la váquela en un solo sentido y quedan muy bien, además que sirve de pasta para soldar para que queden bien pegaditos los circuitos con el estaño


----------



## talante (Jul 11, 2012)

pispis22: Tanto la acetona, removedor de esmalte de uñas ( son casi iguales o lo mismo), el thinner, y algunos otros productos solventes (o disolventes) tienen la mala costumbre de atacar plasticos.Y te podés complicar la vida dañando alguna cosa. Te lo digo por experiencia propia.
Te pongo dos ejemplos: una vez lavé con acetona una llave rec-play, la que vá soldada en la plaqueta y acciona con una palanca cuando apretás las teclas rec+play (en un cassetero) como resultado, primero se disolvío un poco, cuando se secó quedó "soldada", resultado, poner una nueva.
Y otra, que me confundí de recipiente y lavé un condensador variable con thinner (de los cuadraditos de plástico AM-FM, que tienen una laminita de plástico entre chapas) y por supuesto, puse uno nuevo porque se hizo un mazacote.
Por eso te digo, es mejor usar isopropílico, o si no conseguís alcohol común, 
Bueno, hasta pronto


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 23, 2012)

Hola gente:
 Les ruego no me mal interpreten.


 El tema original de fogonazo esta perfecto, y muy útil, por lo cual me puse a leerlo.
  Pero luego de leer todo el tema, me pregunto: 33 páginas para disolver un poco de resina en alcohol ¿No es un poco mucho?.


 Trataré de fundar mi comentario.
 Estamos hablando de una simple solución, en la cual el alcohol no es mas, que el vehículo para  esparcir el producto final (resina) sobre la placa. Por eso, la famosa concentración SOLO tiene una importancia PRACTICA; a mayor concentración mayor espesor de película y por lo tanto mayor tiempo de secado. Explicado claramente por fogonazo en su primer post: “No importa cuanta pongan, el exceso precipitará”. Esto se  denomina “Concentración Máxima”, y es el momento en que entran en equilibrio las partículas que se disuelven con las que precipitan.
 Tampoco tiene importancia en el caso de  una concentración baja, ya que durante el periodo de evaporación, indefectiblemente pasará por  el estado de máxima concentración hasta el secado total.
 El problemas de la BAJA concentración es que el aporte de resina por aplicación será muy poco, y si se pretende dar una segunda capa, esta diluirá la primera y será la misma historia que dar una sola pero mas concentrada.


 Por eso hermanas y hermanos no se calienten la cabeza el producto que les recomiendo en lo mismo pero con la ventaja de que las resinas están seleccionadas fundamentalmente por ser no-higroscópicas, lo cual evita esa desagradable sensación de pegajoso, incluso pasado el tiempo y cuando el ambiente es un tanto  húmedo.
  1,5€  los 400mm ah y esta también, como dice fogonazo es de “el árbol” .


 Un Saludo.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 23, 2012)

Interesante, osea si no me equivoco, esa laca , funciona tan igual como la colofonia diluida en alcohol. 
Y dime si lo recomiendas es que lo provaste y mejora mucho la soldadura o es solo para proteger despues de soldar.


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 23, 2012)

Hola: puedes soldar sin problema, como dije: Es lo mismo que propone fogonazo.
 Me acordé del tema porque cuando era chico, y estudiaba dibujo, usábamos el brebaje de resina con alcohol y aerógrafo a pulmón, para fijar la carbonilla, pero si estábamos apurados, le robábamos el spray a nuestras viejas. (Hoy día no se cuantas madres usarán spray?)


----------



## ioco (Ago 24, 2012)

Yo sigo buscando alguna tienda que vendan la resina en las cercanías de Barcelona. Si álguien sabe de alguna, se agradecería el aporte 

Aunque eso no es lo que venía a tratar... para quien le pueda interesar, adjunto un documento del _Instituo Nacional de Seguridad e Higiene en el Trabajo_ sobre la misma que he encontrado un poco por azar.


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 24, 2012)

ioco dijo:


> Yo sigo buscando alguna tienda que vendan la resina en las cercanías de Barcelona. Si álguien sabe de alguna, se agradecería el aporte .


 
Ariston... ¿No tiene resina?      Preguntales por tel.
Adéu !


----------



## octavio2 (Ago 24, 2012)

ioco dijo:


> Yo sigo buscando alguna tienda que vendan la resina en las cercanías de Barcelona. Si álguien sabe de alguna, se agradecería el aporte


Quimics Dalmau 
calle Villarroel 180

Ahí tienen de todo y a buen precio.


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 2, 2012)

hola fogo ? podras subir una foto donde se pueda apreciar las placas pintadas con este brebaje?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2012)

dinoelectro dijo:


> hola fogo ? podras subir una foto donde se pueda apreciar las placas pintadas con este brebaje?




2 Muestras.
No se nota mucho porque la capa queda bastante transparente y se trasluce el cobre.
Se nota la diferencia en el brillo de la placa que antes NO tenía.



​


----------



## DanielNR (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola a todo el mundo!! Fogonazo este tipo de brebaje tiene caducidad? 
Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## tatajara (Oct 10, 2012)

si su caducidad va a ser si dejas el frasco habierto jajaja
no no tiene, yo lo guarde en un frasco de esos de quita esmalte de los que usan las mujeres pra limpiarse la uñas y hasta ahora no se seco 
saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Otra opcion es meter el pincel en otro frasco con alchol o thiner o lo que se te ocurra, asi siempre esta "fresco" y te ahorras de limpiar, algo asi como hacen los pintores para no lavar todos los dias que estan pintando en una casa.
Saludos!


----------



## talante (Nov 6, 2012)

bueno, yo lo tengo guardado en un frasquito de tinta de impresora, hace un montón de años,
cuando se espeza mucho agrego alcohol, y si está muy diluido, resina. Si la boca del frasco queda muy sucia después de usarlo, la limpio y tapo, si no cuesta bastante abrirla, pero nada muy grave.
Por el pincel, lo limpio con alcohol bien y después con agua y jabón de lavar platos, lo guardo bien enjuagado y listo.
Por estas latitudes, brebaje se refiere a algo de tomar, con alcohol (mucho) pero no exactamente isopropílico, pues ya que al colega le resultó bueno el uso del flux casero, puede hacer un brindis, para festejar, con algún buen brebaje, pero otro por favor ! ! !
Bromas aparte, es grato saber que algún miembro del foro llegó a feliz término en un proyecto.


----------



## IronMike (Nov 7, 2012)

ioco dijo:


> Yo sigo buscando alguna tienda que vendan la resina en las cercanías de Barcelona. Si álguien sabe de alguna, se agradecería el aporte



Saludos
Acá en mi país resulta difícil conseguir "piedras de Colofonia" la colofonia es el resultado de la solidificación por deshidratación de la resina de los árboles Coníferos, así que lo que hice fue buscar un Pino y un Ciprés, con una navaja hice un corte en la corteza de cada árbol y al cabo de 2 días obtuve la tan deseada resina.

Datos que obtuve: El Pino tiende a formar una buena cantidad de resina en poco tiempo (15 gramos aprox.) mientras que del Ciprés solo obtuve 3 gramos.

Realicé varias pruebas luego de obtener la resina semi-sólida y la que mejor funcionó (en mi humilde opinión) fue la resina de Ciprés con thinner.

Yo prefiero utilizar el thinner por el grado de volatilidad que tiene, es de secado rápido y remueve la húmedad de la resina y del circuito sin dejar rastro.  La relación que utilicé fue de *1:1* (1ml de resina más 1ml de thinner) pero claro, se puede utilizar Alcohol pero no sabría decirles cual es la mejor relación.

Espero sirva de algo mi aporte.


----------



## DanielNR (Nov 7, 2012)

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero que es eso de thinner?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2012)

DanielNR dijo:


> Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero que es eso de thinner?




*Thinner*


Al principio del tema comenté por que no me gusta el thinner como diluyente para la resina, además de diluí la resina, puede que también ataque la pintura de las resistencias o incluso el mismo plástico que recubre a los electrolíticos, el alcohol isopropílico es inocuo.


----------



## IronMike (Nov 7, 2012)

DanielNR dijo:


> Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero que es eso de thinner?



El thinner es un solvente orgánico, es el que se utiliza para diluir o rebajar las pinturas, yo prefiero utilizarlo porque el thinner deshidrata casi inmediatamente a la resina, además soy impaciente, pero puedes utilizar alcohol (isopropílico, metílico o Ethílico no importa cual, siempre y cuando la concentración sea arriba de 60%) o puedes utilizar acetona o gasolina.

Punto importante: La resina recién extraída es semi-sólida porque tiene agua proveniente del metabolismo propio del árbol (60-70%) para volverla sólida se necesita un catalizador, en este caso el catión aluminio. Este catión está en la resina y se activa durante la evaporación del agua.

En resumen: obtienes la resina del árbol (cualquier conífero. Pino, pinabete, ciprés etc) mezclas la resina con un solvente orgánico y obtienes un líquido amarillento/ámbar que se deshidratará al aplicarlo en los impresos electrónicos.

Si quieres que esta resina se convierta en "Piedra de Colofonia" hay que sacar toda el agua que tenga y dejar precipitar los ácidos resínicos que contiene y para ello tienes tres opciones:


La resina que obtengas la dejas a la intemperie varios días hasta que por sí sola se deshidrate.
La resina que obtengas la colocas en un horno a 37°C durante 24 o 48 Horas.
Para los impacientes, utilizas solventes como acetona o thinner.  estos solventes se unen a las moléculas del agua y se evaporan junto con ella casi inmediatamente (o sea, saca toda el agua que tenga la resina y esta se solidifica).

Una vez que tengas la resina deshidratada o "Piedras de Colofonia" puedes preparar tu brebaje como indica Fogonazo en su tutorial.


----------



## talante (Nov 7, 2012)

Sigo pensando que el uso de thinner o acetona puede dañar plasticos, borrar transistores o CI, borrarles los números y letras de identificación, en realidad no lo pienso, lo se, me pasó alguna vez. Lo mejor el isopropílico. Eso si, nunca lo preparé con la precisión de IronMike, lo hice a "ojo";  pero no está mal cuantificar bien el preparado, de manera, de que si resulta  buena la mezcla, poder repetirla


----------



## tatajara (Nov 7, 2012)

talante dijo:


> Sigo pensando que el uso de thinner o acetona puede dañar plasticos, borrar transistores o CI, borrarles los números y letras de identificación, en realidad no lo pienso, lo se, me pasó alguna vez. Lo mejor el isopropílico. Eso si, nunca lo preparé con la precisión de IronMike, lo hice a "ojo";  pero no está mal cuantificar bien el preparado, de manera, de que si resulta  buena la mezcla, poder repetirla



hola talante ¡¡
cuando se habla de usar thinner es para quitar cualquier particula de acido y dejar lista la placa para pasarle el flux y soldarla, no para pasarle a los componentes por que pasa lo que vos decis jejeje
saludos


----------



## IronMike (Nov 8, 2012)

Saludos
Pueden utilizar el solvente orgánico que mejor les parezca, las diferencias estarán relacionadas al tiempo de disolución y al tiempo de secado de la resina, pero con todos los solventes orgánicos obtienen el mismo resultado (sobre la resina).

Mi comentario está enfocado para aquellos que no encuentran un lugar donde comprar Colofonia, pues es más fácil encontrar un pino o un ciprés, que una empresa que venda este producto.

Acá les dejo algunos resultados y una foto de las pruebas de laboratorio que realicé a partir de Resina de Ciprés vs Resina de Pino (ambas diluidas con thinner, pero les repito que pueden utilizar cualquier solvente orgánico) 

*Relación*
1:1

*Solubilidad*
Ciprés= (++++)
Pino= (++++)

*Velocidad de disolución*
Ciprés= (00:01:47,35)
Pino= (00:01:33,84)

*Velocidad de Secado*
Ciprés= (00:03:15,74)
Pino= (00:03:22,95)

*Conclusión*= No hay diferencia significativa entre Resina de Ciprés y Resina de Pino.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 14, 2012)

Lo mejor que me pude traer de Canarias fue un trozo de resina de pino canario que saqué de un árbol desgajado. Colofonia de primerísima calidad, ambarina, casi transparente, parece una piedra preciosa. Y cuando separás un trozo con apretarlo con la pinza o un suave golpe de martillo, se hace totalmente polvo, que disuelve más rápido en el solvente. Normalmente para el flux uso tíner, mejor "360", ya que soy un poco impaciente y seca más rápido. Y el tíner disuelve mucho más cantidad de resina, alrededor de 1 parte de resina por una de tíner. Y más rápido que el alcohol, pero hay que tener cuidado porque es mucho más inflamable y volátil. Nota: todos los pinos producen resina soldante, algunos de mejor calidad que otros. Los conocidos como "pinotea" en general producen mucha resina y bastante buena.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 14, 2012)

Tenés razón, Talante. La resina es la defensa del pino para una herida, algo parecido a la cascarita o coágulo (caspa en Espana) que se forma cuando nos cortamos. Por lo que sé la del llamado pinotea, es excelente, además es muy rico en resina. El pino canario pertenece a ese género, y, realmente, en mi vida he visto una resina de mejor calidad.


----------



## abndol (Nov 15, 2012)

En mi casa tengo poco más de 10 pinos, yo solo tuve que hacer un pequeño corte en uno de ellos, lo que saqué de allí me alcanzó para preparar medio litro de flux (lo que es mucho), y todavía queda resina como para otro medio litro... Por cierto utilizo thinner para disolverlo, ya que no me gustó el alcohol porque el thinner seca más rápido...

Así es como lo hacen los que trabajan en la resinación


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 16, 2012)

Tenés que tener paciencia que la resina comience a formarse. Al cabo de unos cuantos días (dependiendo la época del año, en primavera dan más) sacás el bolo formado y es como cuando te quitás la casacarita de una lastimadura: vuelve a producir. Así que no hace falta masacrar mucho al pino. Después deberás dejar secar al sol un poco la bola de resina formada para que evapore el agua que contiene esa savia y probar la calidad de la resina de ese tipo de pino en particular.


----------



## IronMike (Nov 17, 2012)

Veo que la idea de *"ordeñar"* arboles a despertado la curiosidad de muchos y acabo de encontrar otra variedad de conífero que produce mayor cantidad de resina que un pino y se trata de un Araucaria heterophylla (en realidad no sé si este es el nombre científico correcto porque solo me base en una fotografía que encontré en el Internet) me sorprendió ver que de la punción de unos clavos brotó casi 10ml de resina en cuestión de horas.

Esta resina es de color *rojo rubí*, al sol se deshidrata mucho más rápido que otras resinas y casi no tiene olor.  Ahora haré varias pruebas y les comentaré los resultados.

Por cierto, logré presurizar un poco de mi flux casero (ciprés + thinner) con nitrógeno gaseoso en una lata de desodorante. el problema es que a pesar de limpiar la boquilla de descarga de la lata, los restos de resina se secaron y ahora no sale nada  y les agradecería un consejo para solucionar este pequeño detalle que pase por alto.






			
				DanielNR dijo:
			
		

> Interesantes resultados IronMike!! Muchas gracias por tu aporte!
> Un saludo!



DanielNR gracias por tu comentario.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## x_whity_x (Feb 26, 2013)

Tengo una duda la resina que venden por mercado libre como resina col0fonia de pina para cera depilatoria sirve para el glorioso flux?

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2013)

x_whity_x dijo:


> Tengo una duda la resina que venden por mercado libre como resina col0fonia de pina para cera depilatoria sirve para el glorioso flux?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias


*
Si*              .


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola, hace meses que seguí el tutorial de Cómo fabricar flux soldante que hay en las chinchetas, y decir que me ha funcionado de maravilla.

En ese mismo hilo pregunté cómo hacerlo en pasta (Como las pastas de soldar que venden) pero nadie contestó y quedo en el olvido.....


Veo en mercadolibre que hay mucha gente que vende "Flux orgánico" y quería saber cómo se fabrica, ya que aquí en españa no lo venden y en mercadolibre no puedo comprar desde españa (o no se).

Lo que quiero fabricar es este, no quiero comercializar, es para consumo propio.












He probado a saturar más la mezcla con colofonia/resina pero lo único que consigo es un líquido negruzco con la consistencia de la miel.

En estas fotos se ven de un amarillo claro/ocre y parece como el comprado.......


He conseguido algo así con la consistencia de la miel, pero no es lo que busco....De hecho suelda mal.





¿Me podéis decir cómo hacerlo?

Gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## princeking (Abr 22, 2013)

Te contesto yo porque parese que no ay mucha actividad en el foro y como tenia un aposible respuesta a mano te dejo aca "una posible" receta. Probala y despues me contas.

Los materiales son : Tinner comun
Incienso, goma mirra, copal (cualquiera de las 3)
Alcohol isopropilico del porceataje mas alto 99%

Y la mezcla es: thinner = 5%  alcohol iso. = 75%

solo basta con poner el incienso o el material que prefieras en un recipiente agregarle el thinner, el alcohol,incienso,agitar asta lograr disolberlo a la perfeccion

Espero que te alla sido de ayuda, un saludo



y aca te dejo otro:   
El flux organico 

Ingredientes: 

1.- Colofonia = piedra de incienzo (las que venden cerca de las iglesias) o goma arábica 

2.- vaselina 100% pura (petrolato puro) 

3.- Alcohol isopropílico 

Proceso: 

En un recipiente de metal vierten la vaselina la cantidad depende lo que quieran hacer con un frasco de 100g (depende de cuanto quieran hacer ) 
luego se procede a calentar con la pistola de calor( la vaselina ) hasta que se diluye y quede con la vizcocidad como aceite de cocina ... moler la (colofonia) y de ahi van a hecharle poco a poco la piedra ya hecha polvo.. hasta que les de una consistencia espesa de color amarillo obscuro ya que este todo bien diluido hechan unos 10 ml de alcohol isoprofilico  sin esperar que enfrie meter en las jeringas pomos etc.. o donde lo puedan guardar ya que esta caliente.. 


LA EXPERIENCIA: 
Quienes usan el thinner como disolvente y limpiador, no es aconsejable por ser altamente tóxico y corrosivo, además al estar aplicando calor sobre los componente donde aplicamos Flux hecho a base de Isopropilico, es mas agradable el olor a PINO, que el olor a THINNER.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Abr 22, 2013)

Probaré la de la vaselina, la otra la probé aunque en vez de con thinner sólo con alcohol isopropílico y no me gustó. Como comenté se me ha quedado una consistencia marrón oscura tipo miel. (Arriba lo pongo)


----------



## ivancho2043 (Jun 3, 2013)

bueno quiero compartir con ustedes mi flux casero


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 3, 2013)

hola amigo vancho2043...la verdad que te quedo un espectaculo..yo juatamente en este momento lo estoy disolviemdo...y tambien lo voy a colorear.... ¿¿¿¿ que usaste para darle color ?????..  tambien lo voy a colorear... con colorante vegetal para tortas.... juan


----------



## ivancho2043 (Jun 3, 2013)

hola amigo locodelafonola saludos desde colombia, bueno yo use colofinia - tinner - anilina para disolventes o mas conocida como anilina graso - un esmalte perlado  y un poco de catalizador con poliuretano para dar mas firmeza a la película de flux y la aplique con mi aerografo y cure la mezcla con mis pistola de calor espero sea de ayuda mi aporte, haciendo el proceso no dure mas de 10 minutos lo unico que no recomiendo es limpiar la baquela después de seca con tinner o alcohol isopropilico porque opaca la pcb, de resto para soldar es muy fácil como si fuera una pcb pro


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 3, 2013)

bueno te cuento que aqui donde vivo ..no se consigue recina de colofonia... en lugar de esouse incienso que venden en las santerias..... y mi formula tendra alcohol medicinal.. el incienso.diluido y "decantado"... y colorante vegetal para tortas ...nada mas que eso....aca una foto  .. si ven eso balcuzco depocitado en el fondo del frasco es el povillo que le da aroma al incienso..... al diluirlo con alcohol.la resina se diluye...... el polvo no..


----------



## ivancho2043 (Jun 4, 2013)

bueno soldando unos puntos de prueba se ve la placa asi chispiada pero es por el azul metalizado que aplique


----------



## nicolasantoci (Jul 24, 2013)

IronMike dijo:


> Saludos
> Pueden utilizar el solvente orgánico que mejor les parezca, las diferencias estarán relacionadas al tiempo de disolución y al tiempo de secado de la resina, pero con todos los solventes orgánicos obtienen el mismo resultado (sobre la resina).
> 
> Mi comentario está enfocado para aquellos que no encuentran un lugar donde comprar Colofonia, pues es más fácil encontrar un pino o un ciprés, que una empresa que venda este producto.
> ...



Hola, valoro tu aporte e intención. Lo que quería acotar es que se la solubilidad se suele expresar en valores de masa/volumen de solvente o a veces se hace una escala cualitativa como hiciste vos. Ya con lo de la velocidad de disolución me separo porque es algo muy relativo ya que depende de la superficie de contacto entre el pedazo de resina, la temperatura, la agitación, la relación soluto:solvente, etc. Yo no pondría algo tan preciso con centésimas de segundo porque no es algo que se pueda medir tan preciso y es muy relativo a las condiciones.
Con la velocidad de secado también, pusiste mucha precisión para algo que no se puede medir caseramente como corresponde.
Espero que te ayude la correción 





Fogonazo dijo:


> El antioxidante es una cosa y la mascarilla otra (Antisoldante)
> 
> Esto tal vez te ayude (Antioxidante y fundente)
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17140.html
> ...



Siempre he pensado en una forma casera usando la resina o alguna cera en los pines, aplicar la pintura de alta temperatura y luego al calentar la pintura tendría que salirse donde está la resina. No lo probé nunca pero habría que ver...
El tema es que la máscara antisoldante es de gusto para nuestros trabajos, sino hacemos soldadura por ola de estaño. Yo suelo trabajar con pistas de 10 mil y para que se pase el estaño de un lugar a otro hay que meterle muchísimo, sino con el succionador se soluciona pero es muy raro, es más, hasta cuesta unir pistas indebidamente con el estaño.
¿O me equivoco?


----------



## edu dj (Jul 26, 2013)

Yo probé poner un poco de esmalte de uñas en una placa que me había salido mal y al parecer se agarra la soldadura contra en cobre, el tema es que no queria ponerlo en una placa funcionando (o futura a funcionar) sin preguntar por el temor a que despues no me ande el circuito y despues me vuelva loco pensando que coloque algo mal cuando el realidad son las patas las que no llegan a tocar el cobre... 
Por ahora protejo las placas con w40 ya que es antioxidante bla, bla, bla...
Ya que estoy acá les pregunto ¿hay manera  de hacer la pintura para los pcb de forma casera? Ya que leí por ahí que es muy cara para comprar...


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 26, 2013)

hola edu dj..no se a que lado de la placa te referis.......pero si es del lado de conponentes...... podes usar.. pintura acrilica al agua...que se vende en los comercios de insumos para manualidades y artesanias...... y aclaro el que se diluya con agua no quiere desir que despues se salga.......tambien aguanta la temperatura de la plancha....... por si quiere poner serigrafia....la serigrafia esta protegida con una mano de plastificante acrilico.... tambiense diluye al agua.. aca la imagen de mi primera placa....... use un verde medio amarillo Ver el archivo adjunto 95741


----------



## begejo (Jul 26, 2013)

Yo le agrego verde permanente,es un pigmento concentrado a la piroxilina,lo venden en los establecimientos para pinturas automotrices y la resina la diluyo con thinner.

Saludos


----------



## edu dj (Jul 30, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola edu dj..no se a que lado de la placa te referis.......pero si es del lado de conponentes...... podes usar.. pintura acrilica al agua...que se vende en los comercios de insumos para manualidades y artesanias...... y aclaro el que se diluya con agua no quiere desir que despues se salga.......tambien aguanta la temperatura de la plancha....... por si quiere poner serigrafia....la serigrafia esta protegida con una mano de plastificante acrilico.... tambiense diluye al agua.. aca la imagen de mi primera placa....... use un verde medio amarillo Ver el archivo adjunto 95741



si yo decia tanto del lado de los componentes como del cobre, vi que alguien por ahi publico una foto de una placa pintada en azul del lado del cobre que le quedo espectacular y queria saber como hacer pla pintura de forma casera, no es porque sea un rata sino porque todos dicen que sale muy cara esa pintura para pcb, yo por mi parte todavia no pregunte cuanto sale pero el jueves cuando vaya a la electronica pregunto...jeje
tambien lei por ahi que se podia usar fibrones indeleble para pintarlos pero otros dicen que dejan ruidos parasitos en las placas...

la pintura que me dijiste sirve del lado del cobre tambien?


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 30, 2013)

hola edu dj esa placa azul que viste el la pinto con aerografo pero en el lado de cobre nada mas...alli explica como hizo y los coponentes que uso....la pintura que te dije... nop......no sirve para el lado de cobre yo fabrique mi flux  que funciona de maravillas  es alcohol resina y colorante violeta (vegetal para tortas).nada mas


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 30, 2013)

ivancho2043 dijo:


> hola amigo locodelafonola saludos desde colombia, bueno yo use colofinia - tinner - anilina para disolventes o mas conocida como anilina graso - un esmalte perlado  y un poco de catalizador con poliuretano para dar mas firmeza a la película de flux y la aplique con mi aerografo y cure la mezcla con mis pistola de calor espero sea de ayuda mi aporte, haciendo el proceso no dure mas de 10 minutos lo unico que no recomiendo es limpiar la baquela después de seca con tinner o alcohol isopropilico porque opaca la pcb, de resto para soldar es muy fácil como si fuera una pcb pro



Entonces podría añadir anilina


----------



## edu dj (Jul 31, 2013)

hola locodelafonola, te quedo muy bien. depues voy a comprar la pintura que me digiste para el lado de los componentes a ver como queda...jejeje


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 31, 2013)

amigo edu dj aca le muestro cuales son...como vera...-.. son de distinta marca...y le coloque un encendedor de guia para que compare el tamaño del frasquito


----------



## FЯANCO (Ago 17, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En esos casos el procedimiento es:
> 1) Lavas la placa con alcohol isopeopilico y cepillo de dientes (Hasta retirar cualquier resto de resina de soldadura)
> 2) Con el mismo cepillo de dientes fregas la placa del lado de soldaduras con algun limpiador cremoso (Abrasivo muy suave) o piedra pomes molida, hasta limpiar la placa
> 3) Vuelves a labar la placa con isopropilico.
> ...



Me quede atorado en el paso 5, tendré que continuar con el armado otro dia


----------



## BrunoARG (Dic 29, 2013)

Yo compraba el flux en aerosol, era cómodo porque echabas un poco, se esparcía prolijamente, y no tardaba mucho en secar, si se le ponía lo adecuado.

Ahora, era un poco caro, como AR$40 el frasquito que tendrá unos 5cm de diámetro y 10 de alto.
No es algo tan caro, pero no justifica gastar eso por el uso que le doy, sobre todo durante el año.

Hace poco, agarré resina de pino(molida), en un frasquito, y le puse alcohol etílico. Lo mezclé un rato, y se disolvió. Quedaron algunas piedritas sin disolver, pero con el tiempo se disuelven, hablo de 1 o 2 días nomás.

La mezcla no tiene que quedar espesa (si no tarda como 5 horas en secar, y queda pegajosa), sino ser bastante líquida y de color parecido al jugo de manzana (tipo gatorade o alguno de esos). Incluso un poquito más oscuro.

Eso, lo pongo en las placas con un pincel (la idea era en spray, pero se tapó el pico) y las dejo secar, y en 30 min está firme, y en 1 hora o 2 está completamente seca. La superficie queda prolija, transparente y el cobre no se oxida para nada.

Es un método casero, barato y útil, ni el alcohol ni la resina son caros. Además uno puede hacer la mezcla acorde a su necesidad.


----------



## ivancho2043 (Ene 2, 2014)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Entonces podría añadir anilina



así es sergio anilina del tipo graso que sea para disolver con abrasivos como el tineher, gasolina o alcohol isopropilico.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 11, 2014)

Pero que pasa...Tan difícil es conseguir la resina colofonia? Aquí siempre se llamó resina, a secas y se vende en las ferreterías. Tiene múltiples usos: mi Abuela ( con mayúsculas) la usaba para hacer jabón con soda cáustica y sebo. Se usa como antideslizante para correas de trasmisión (cuantas correas de tocadiscos me salvó, hasta las de los cassettes). La usan los gimnastas o trapecistas de circo para no patinar las manos o los pies. Se usó de toda la vida para limpiar la punta del soldador en caliente y como flux para soldar. Para disolverla con alcohol y hacer el flux con o sin anilina. Y había una rubia, muy pura y otra mas oscura, mas barata. ¿O será que ya no hay mas pinos? ¿O sale caro hacer los tajos en el tronco del pino para que fluya la resina? Verbigracia, el pino la usa como protección para cerrar la herida. Y muchos árboles hacen lo mismo. Claro, ese trabajo no lo puede hacer un robot (todavía, creo) se hace a mano y hoy día lo mas caro de un producto es la mano de obra.
Como colación: el árbol debe estar vivo, no sirve la madera para extraerla. Y les digo: compré un  kilo hace como 50 años y todavía tengo...


----------



## pady (Ago 13, 2014)

Bueno, pues a mi todo el tema este de fabricarse resina y demás no me parece muy mala idea pero no desde luego no lo veo demasiado práctico. Yo soy pro DIY pero pensar en lo siguiente:

- Para los grennpeaceros: Solo arrancar el coche para ir al campo a coger un poco de resina ya contamina bastante más que cualquier otra opción.
- Para los tacaños: Lo mismo pero sin lo de la contaminación
- Para los curiosos: perfecto, otros pro DIY, ahy que probarlo por probarlo y ver que funciona bastante bien.
- Para los más cómos: Supongo que ya habrán dejado de leer pero, cualquier tienda lo vende a poco más de 3 euros.

Yo uso tanto el flux como la pasta para soldar y con 1 bote de cada tipo llevo ya 5 años y eso que trabajo con ellos casi a diario.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 13, 2014)

Yo compré un kilo de resina, y lo pagué 42$ hace 6 meses, supongamos que aumentó un 30%, o sea que ahora sale 54,60 $ (U$$ 4,50).
1/2 Litro de alcohol etílico me costó algo así de 12$(menos de un dólar).
No me fuí al campo, no contaminé, si bien es cierto que la persona a la que se lo compré no estaba muy cerca, solo fueron 20 minutos en bicicleta.
Al ritmo que la consumo, tengo resina para hacer flux durante el resto de mi vida, y legar el resto a mis descendientes, si es que alguno decide utilizarla.
Se puede hacer, es económico, utilizando etílico en lugar de isopropílico, es menos contaminante, y más barato y lo más importante, funciona igual.
El  alcohol  etílico es de origen vegetal, por lo que su producción también es menos contaminante.
¿Qué más puedo decir?......


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 13, 2014)

compre medio kilo de resina hace 11 años, y todavia tengo gran parte. y eso que lo uso mucho como hobbista, lo use mucho cuando laburaba reparando y tambien, otro uso hobbista, haciendo partes de maquetas con alambre de cobre y lamina de bronce


----------



## palurdo (Ago 22, 2014)

Yo fui a mi campo e hice esto:


De ahí espere dos semanas y saque 300g de una mezcla de resina con hormigas suicidas. Disolví un poco en unos 50cc de alcohol etílico sanitario 96%, disolví hasta que empezó a coger algo de viscosidad pero muy poco. A continuación barnice con un pincel y la resina estas placas:



No tengo fotos de las placas ya soldadas pero es un lujo lo bien que sueldan con este barniz. El único inconveniente es el olor a aguarrás mientras estas soldando (y eso a quien no le guste el olor a aguarrás)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

¿de un pino ?                  ,


----------



## palurdo (Ago 22, 2014)

Si, de un pino que tengo en uno de mis campos. El pino sigue igual de fresco que siempre.


----------



## Contraband (Ago 25, 2014)

Hola!, consegui resina y alcohol isopropilico, tambien un frasco de vidrio (esos de cafe), mi pregunta es: Esta bien la relación resina/alcohol que se ve en la foto?, el frasco esta cerrado hermeticamente con unas vueltas de teflon, solo me queda esperar?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2014)

Contraband dijo:


> Hola!, consegui resina y alcohol isopropilico, tambien un frasco de vidrio (esos de cafe), mi pregunta es: Esta bien la relación resina/alcohol que se ve en la foto?, el frasco esta cerrado hermeticamente con unas vueltas de teflon, solo me queda esperar?
> Gracias



La solución es a gusto del consumidor:
Mucha resina tarda mucho en secar
Poca resina seca rápido pero protege menos.

Frascos con tapa a rosca  tienden a pegarse la tapa con el frasco.
Mejor tapa a presión.


----------



## talante (Ago 25, 2014)

Si, los frascos con tapa enroscada se pegan, mientras conseguía otro, al que tenía para que no se me pegara, le pasaba un poco de aceite (vaselina o grasa) en la rosca. Pero, hay que acordarse siempre, mejor otro tipo de tapa.


----------



## Contraband (Ago 25, 2014)

Ok, gracias!
No me aguante y le puse mas recina jeje, cuando destape vi que parte del teflon había desaparecido  , los frascos de mermelada con tapa metálica sirven?, pase lo que pase el frasco nunca tiene que estar destapado?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2014)

a mi se me pego la tapa y no hay forma de despegarla, luego le busco la forma,
de momento a la placa le puse laca fijadora de cabello,que es lo que venia usando .
lo único que hay que echarle la laca una ves soldada la placa,
si le echas antes,luego cuesta para soldar.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 26, 2014)

Es mucha resina. Una proporción de 1 en 10 de alcohol puede andar bien. Si falta resina, le pones mas. Y hay que molerla para que se disuelva rápido.
Rey, para sacar la tapa sumergila en agua hirviendo. En caliente sale fácil porque se ablanda.


----------



## resistor470K (Ago 26, 2014)

no se si saben que la colofonia es resina de pino destilada de la que un 75% es colofonia y el 25% restante es aguarras,yo estoy haciendo la prueba  con la resina de pino dejandola secar al sol para obtener la colofonia ya que el aguarras se evapora y queda de residuo la colofonia de color amarillo, lo podeis observar en los troncos de los pinos,de momento me ahorro la colofonia,cuando tenga los resultados os diré algo


----------



## palurdo (Ago 27, 2014)

resistor470K dijo:


> no se si saben que la colofonia es resina de pino destilada de la que un 75% es colofonia y el 25% restante es aguarras,yo estoy haciendo la prueba  con la resina de pino dejandola secar al sol para obtener la colofonia ya que el aguarras se evapora y queda de residuo la colofonia de color amarillo, lo podeis observar en los troncos de los pinos,de momento me ahorro la colofonia,cuando tenga los resultados os diré algo



Yo ni siquiera dejo que se seque el aguarras, le he ido mezclando la miera al alcohol y al parecer funciona igual. La mia cogio color amarillo tras unas semanas pero con la primeras pruebas la resina era blanca.


----------



## Contraband (Ago 28, 2014)

Bueno yo puse un poco de resina en alcohol como se ve en el comentario anterior y a los pocos minutos no resistí y le agregue mas resina, al otro día me pareció que tenia mucho alcohol y volví a agregarle resina, al día siguiente seguía con la idea de que faltaba resina mmm y volví a agregarle... en fin, así es como quedo después de 3 días. estoy buscando algo en donde poner ese liquido pero todavía no pude encontrar, hoy cuando lo destape para ver si se había pegado la tapa (cosa que no sucedió) se me volcó un poquito en los dedos y era algo muy muy pegajoso y a diferencia del primer día ya no tenia olor a alcohol!, por las dudas cuando lo cerré volví a ponerle un poco de teflon en la rosca!

¿ese liquido siempre tiene que estar tapado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2014)

Inventaste la miel de resina 

Si lo dejás destapado se evapora el alcohol y volvés a tener solo resina (con la forma del fondo del frasco)


----------



## resistor470K (Ago 29, 2014)

palurdo dijo:


> Yo ni siquiera dejo que se seque el aguarras, le he ido mezclando la miera al alcohol y al parecer funciona igual. La mia cogio color amarillo tras unas semanas pero con la primeras pruebas la resina era blanca.



es preferible quitarle el aguarras ya que es un liquido que podria atacar a la placa o a los componentes,yo tambien he disuelto resina en alcohol pero lo he dejado secar y da como resultado una pasta amarilla parecida a la renina y muy pegajoso pero no me ha dado buenos resultados por eso queri hacerlo con la colofonia sin ningun rastro de aguarras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2014)

Desde hace bastante tiempo *no* aparece en este tema una pregunta o un consejo que no se haya mencionado con anterioridad, es decir que se repiten las mismas dudas, mismos consejos y mismas discusiones.

Quién tenga una duda sobre este tema: *Primero lea "Todo" el tema*
Quién tenga un consejo sobre este tema: *Primero lea "Todo" el tema*

Si luego de leído *todo el tema a conciencia* se descubre que se puede aportar algo nuevo o relevante, le puede enviar una solicitud para re-abrir el tema a cualquier Moderador.


----------

